# Rocky Mountain Blizzard Fat Bike



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

More information on the Rocky Mountain Blizzard Fat Bike and the Rockshox Bluto Fork

First Look: Rocky Mountain Blizzard Storms back as RockShox Bluto Suspension Equipped Fat Bike!


----------



## f00g (May 10, 2011)

I wonder what kind of pricepoint they are shooting for, I like the look of it.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I like it... maybe because of the hub widths, thru axle and fork. 190mm didn't appeal but this new 150mm front does, if it comes hand in hand with 197mm rear then so be it.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

That guy is wearing shorts and tennis shoes riding in da snow!!

I am now turned off.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks good! I'm wondering about price point as well.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought I was so used to a fat bike as a rigid bike that it would look weird. it doesn't, nice looking bike!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> That guy is wearing shorts and tennis shoes riding in da snow!!
> 
> I am now turned off.


We fatbikers are simply not gnarcore enough. Now that the originator of gnar gnar shredtasticness has joined the fray, we can all call eachother brah, and dress like we are immune to mother nature....

Nice fork though!


----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

Specs


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

150? What the $&@#


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Like it. Interested to see what the price will be.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That is a seriously nicely spec'd bike, and good looking to boot!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> That guy is wearing shorts and tennis shoes riding in da snow!!
> 
> I am now turned off.


That guy be Wade Simmons, tennis shoes in the snow will be next years trend now.


----------



## sevenpedaler (Jun 29, 2009)

Suspension forks in the snow are a waste of money, time, brain power, and adds a bunch of weight. I don't think some of these manufacturers even know what snow riding is even about.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

That's a pretty cool way to bring the Blizzard name back...


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

dvn said:


> Looks good! I'm wondering about price point as well.


Pricing

CANADA:
Bike: $2,849.99 CAD
Frame/Susp. Fork/Hubs: $1,599.99 CAD

US:
Bike: $2,6699.99 USD
Frame/Susp. Fork/Hubs: $1,399.99 USD
*Bag sold separately (MSRP): $149.99 USD/CAD

Obviously a typo in the "US Bike price" but you get the idea...


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

That is a nice looking bike. Good specs too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

awesome to see a squishy fork for the masses, and for those that want it for their BIG wheeled fatties.


----------



## sickmtbnutcase (Nov 5, 2012)

Good specs, looks fantastic, front squishy, new Sun-Ringle tubeless rims and priced decently....someone hide my wallet!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> That guy is wearing shorts and tennis shoes riding in da snow!!
> 
> I am now turned off.





MendonCycleSmith said:


> We fatbikers are simply not gnarcore enough. Now that the originator of gnar gnar shredtasticness has joined the fray, we can all call eachother brah, and dress like we are immune to mother nature....
> 
> Nice fork though!


You know that Rocky is based out of coastal BC right? Mild temperatures are part of the gig here so you can find snow and spring conditions a lot of the year. Hence the clothing.

For a bunch of folks that ride goofy looking bikes you are being pretty judgemental about appearances.

People out riding fatbikes = good.

Worry about what you look like.


----------



## yxan (Oct 3, 2008)

vikb said:


> You know that Rocky is based out of coastal BC right? Mild temperatures are part of the gig here so you can find snow and spring conditions a lot of the year. Hence the clothing.
> 
> For a bunch of folks that ride goofy looking bikes you are being pretty judgemental about appearances.
> 
> ...


no shi%t some fatbikers have the dumbest crap on the bikes completely ruining the lines of the bike.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

sevenpedaler said:


> Suspension forks in the snow are a waste of money, time, brain power, and adds a bunch of weight. I don't think some of these manufacturers even know what snow riding is even about.


I think we are seeing a trend of manufactures focusing on trail riding vs what we used to focus on snow/sand riding. Sure the bike is shown in the snow and it is named blizzard.

I have a On-One Fatty and that bike is billed more for ripping up singletrack more so than riding in the snow. Granted it does just fine in the snow, but I just think a lot of newer companies are showing these fat bikes as "all-arounder" setups not just for the off season.

I am interested in this Sun Ringle tubeless rim offering though.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great looking bike at a nice price. This could be in my stable later this year.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Open your mind, guess what, just because the picture shows him in the snow, that fat bike can probably go other places too ...where suspension might be needed....lol



sevenpedaler said:


> Suspension forks in the snow are a waste of money, time, brain power, and adds a bunch of weight. I don't think some of these manufacturers even know what snow riding is even about.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

vikb said:


> For a bunch of folks that ride goofy looking bikes you are being pretty judgemental about appearances.
> 
> People out riding fatbikes = good.
> 
> Worry about what you look like.


That comment was not regarding fashion you diva:nono:, it was regarding the riders choice of gear for the riding conditions.

Just like you might regret wearing a winter parka while riding in 100 degree temps:madmax:, he might regret wearing shorts and tennis shoes when he goes over the bars and is rewaded with a snow enema, and a long walk back to the car in snow cuz there is too much snow packed up there to sit on the bike.

Regarless, it was a joke. Lighten up a bit man.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> That comment was not regarding fashion you diva:nono:, it was regarding the riders choice of gear for the riding conditions.
> 
> Just like you might regret wearing a winter parka while riding in 100 degree temps:madmax:, he might regret wearing shorts and tennis shoes when he goes over the bars and is rewaded with a snow enema, and a long walk back to the car in snow cuz there is too much snow packed up there to sit on the bike.
> 
> Regarless, it was a joke. Lighten up a bit man.


How can you have any idea what the temps were when they shot that photo? Folks go spring skiing in t-shirts and shorts.

Don't be a tool - man. :nono:

BTW - if you want people to know you are joking  that helps.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Jisch said:


> I thought I was so used to a fat bike as a rigid bike that it would look weird. it doesn't, nice looking bike!


+1 - the fork looks great. I'm glad RS came to the table with it. 

It will be interesting to see if Fox and any of the other major suspension companies come out with one.

.... and if Salsa was serious about a FS fatty as soon as a major North American suspension company produced a fork. :eekster:


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

any availability info? with chinese fat frame availability (unavalability) i am more and more inclining to something else. this looks interesting, $1400 for frame, fork and hubs sounds really intriguing.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

brankulo said:


> any availability info? with chinese fat frame availability (unavalability) i am more and more inclining to something else. this looks interesting, $1400 for frame, fork and hubs sounds really intriguing.


Rocky's website site says - available Fall 2014.

Being a bit cynical about delivery dates I read that as Dec 2014...:eekster:


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

sevenpedaler said:


> Suspension forks in the snow are a waste of money, time, brain power, and adds a bunch of weight. I don't think some of these manufacturers even know what snow riding is even about.


Just for the record I will say that I have never regretted having front suspension on my fat bike. On the contrary, after riding 1,500 miles over the last 12 months in all sorts of conditions including some sand, lots of snow, asphalt, and summer trails I can say I absolutely love having front suspension!


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Of the 3 new releases today this one is the most exciting to me. A really really good price for specs, room for the big tires, suspension fork... and did I say price? They really put together a great bike.

Holy crap what is happening to this little fat world of ours. It just blew up even more.

I want. this. bike.

Anyone want to buy a Moonlander? :yesnod:


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

sickmtbnutcase said:


> Good specs, looks fantastic, front squishy, new Sun-Ringle tubeless rims and priced decently....someone hide my wallet!


I will hold on to your wallet for you :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

The Ice Cream Truck might have to step it up a bit :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

bdundee said:


> The Ice Cream Truck might have to step it up a bit :smilewinkgrin:


I was thinking the same thing. Man, Surly needs to really come down on the price of that, when you have something that comes with front suspension for the same price.

You going to keep your order in?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Ahh, you bring up a good point.

*Exhibit A* in the illustration below shows a fairly large amount of accumulated snow stuck to what I determine is a Eastern White Pine. The temperature required to sustain this amount of snow is well below what I could consider to be shorts and tenny weather. Warmer spring temperatures would in fact cause the majority of the accumulated snow to fall from the tree, and onto the ground. One could argue that the snow had just fallen, which could be valid. This is where Exhibit B helps to better determine the temperature.

*Exibit B* in the illustration below shows a fairly light and fluffy snow composition. The picture shows the rider throwing up a large amount of very fine snowflakes. It should be noted that in warmer temperatures the typical characteristics of snow would be considered wet and heavy. It would be difficult to generate the type of pattern illustrated in warmer (aka short and tennis shoe) weather.

Members of the jury, after viewing the information and after hearing the testimony of a snow expert with over 30 years experience playing in snow. I must ask that you find jonshonda innocent, as he is without a doubt not a TOOL!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

duggus said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Man, Surly needs to really come down on the price of that, when you have something that comes with front suspension for the same price.
> 
> You going to keep your order in?


I'm in for a Twenty2 and no going back, of coarse I just made an on the fly downtube change 

Surly had to know the Bluto was coming, maybe we will see a last minute switch in forks.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Very well played Jon but your still a tool and a big lovable cuddly one at that


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I got you confused with Velobike I guess. I love the ICT, but now that I recently got a road bike, I'm starting to appreciate lightweight bikes. My Moonlander feels heavier than normal when I get back on it. But I forget pretty quick after that


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

vikb said:


> You know that Rocky is based out of coastal BC right? Mild temperatures are part of the gig here so you can find snow and spring conditions a lot of the year. Hence the clothing.


Yeah, I still remember the chicks in bikinis sun bathing up on Grouse Mtn .

Years ago at Mammoth during one of the Eliminator events, there was so much snow they had to carve a 6 foot high path through for the race, this was in July!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Members of the jury, after viewing the information and after hearing the testimony of a snow expert with over 30 years experience playing in snow. I must ask that you find jonshonda innocent, as he is without a doubt not a


New awesome fatbike with a legit suspension fork comes out and you spend your time critiquing the clothing the rider wears in the promo photos.

I rest my case.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

duggus said:


> Of the 3 new releases today this one is the most exciting to me. A really really good price for specs, room for the big tires, suspension fork... and did I say price? They really put together a great bike.
> 
> Holy crap what is happening to this little fat world of ours. It just blew up even more.
> 
> ...


+1 - I don't blame you. I'm far more stoked about that RS fork than I should be given my needs/current bikes. 

Everyone with stoke for these new bikes keep in mind they are riding a wave of fatty hype that has gotten companies excited to develop new products and push the boundaries of the market.

They can disappear just as fast if sales don't match expectations....so....you need to do your part and buy one of each.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought I was dead set on the ICT, not anymore. The only problem is my LBS doesn't carry Rocky Mountain bikes.


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

MTB Pharm said:


> Years ago at Mammoth during one of the Eliminator events, there was so much snow they had to carve a 6 foot high path through for the race, this was in July!


It was like that in 1995. They had to plow parts of the XC course that year. Remember it like it was yesterday. Good times.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you race Georgia in 1995?



Espen W said:


> It was like that in 1995. They had to plow parts of the XC course that year. Remember it like it was yesterday. Good times.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Whoah. This, to me, is the fat bike of the day. Get my order in soon, and if true to industry form, I might get it a year from now. Would almost be worth the wait. One of the few fat bikes I've seen that the spec to cost ratio seems totally legit.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

brankulo said:


> any availability info? with chinese fat frame availability (unavalability) i am more and more inclining to something else. this looks interesting, $1400 for frame, fork and hubs sounds really intriguing.


$ 600 frame only would be a good deal.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> Ahh, you bring up a good point.
> 
> *Exhibit A* in the illustration below shows a fairly large amount of accumulated snow stuck to what I determine is a Eastern White Pine. The temperature required to sustain this amount of snow is well below what I could consider to be shorts and tenny weather. Warmer spring temperatures would in fact cause the majority of the accumulated snow to fall from the tree, and onto the ground. One could argue that the snow had just fallen, which could be valid. This is where Exhibit B helps to better determine the temperature.
> 
> ...


Could this entire post be destroyed by saying it could very well be a set and he could in fact not be outside?


----------



## Espen W (Feb 4, 2012)

shoo said:


> Did you race Georgia in 1995?


No, never went to Georgia.
Raced in the US from 1993 and through the 2000 season. 
Based in Salt Lake, so mostly Intermountain/Arizona/California races.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Still need to know if this front new hub it a 150mm or a 157mm


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

bdundee said:


> Still need to know if this front new hub it a 150mm or a 157mm


Take a big breath and hold 
Now exhale letting all your worries go away
Spin wash and repeat till you are in your happy place 
And that will end our session


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...I object your Honor...said rider is obviously not on a Moonlander...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

burnt-orange said:


> take a big breath and hold
> now exhale letting all your worries go away
> spin wash and repeat till you are in your happy place
> and that will end our session


:incazzato:no!!


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

looks like game over for surly and salsa. 

word on the street , this bike its gonna be $2700


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

akacoke said:


> looks like game over for surly and salsa.
> 
> word on the street , this bike its gonna be $2700


Well....the article says MSRP $2699......


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

And Salsa just announced a FS Fat Bike.
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

bdundee said:


> Still need to know if this front new hub it a 150mm or a 157mm


Other details on the Blizzard include the use of a 197x12mm rear thru axle, and the new 100mm travel RockShox Bluto's 150x15mm front axle standard, with clearance for 4.7″ tires on 100mm rims.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

akacoke said:


> looks like game over for surly and salsa.
> 
> word on the street , this bike its gonna be $2700


only if the first few who've been waiting for these bikes forever finally get one, realizes fatbikes are no fun and tells the internet to cancel all their orders. I think surly and salsa are pretty safe on the fun issue.

Besides, plenty of people still buy mercedes over volkswagen despite the price difference. Just to be clear, I'm calling Surly the Mercedes of bikes.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Terp said:


> Just to be clear, I'm calling Surly the Mercedes of bikes.


They're that unreliable? 😉
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've just been told by my LBS that Rocky has a lower speced Blizzard for around 2000. No details yet.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

RockyJo1 said:


> I've just been told by my LBS that Rocky has a lower speced Blizzard for around 2000. No details yet.


Oh geez. It keeps getting better. If I could get a fat bike with front suspension and at the same weight as I am riding right now... for that good of a price... it would be like when Beavis met Butthead for me.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Was a weight shown somewhere?
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

duggus said:


> Oh geez. It keeps getting better. If I could get a fat bike with front suspension and at the same weight as I am riding right now... for that good of a price... it would be like when Beavis met Butthead for me.


Rigid fork. Deore drivetrain and hydraulics. SLX shifters.* not sure of carbon or aluminum


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Was a weight shown somewhere?
> Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


Not that I've seen so far. I'm hoping that it can be kept under 35 lbs with the fork and pedals. Is it unrealistic to hope that it is closer to the 30 lbs mark rather that 35?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

TheNormsk said:


> Not that I've seen so far. I'm hoping that it can be kept under 35 lbs with the fork and pedals. Is it unrealistic to hope that it is closer to the 30 lbs mark rather that 35?


I would guess that 32#, +/- 1# should be pretty realistic.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

drop unnecessary stuff (fd and associated crap), plus maybe some of those chinese carbon rims that are starting to pop up. that is my plan at least.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

brankulo said:


> drop unnecessary stuff (fd and associated crap), .


That ought to be easy....considering it doesn't have one.....


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Just for fun I am going to guess right at 30# without pedals.



mtuck1 said:


> I would guess that 32#, +/- 1# should be pretty realistic.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

2016 delivery to the LBS?


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> That guy is wearing shorts and tennis shoes riding in da snow!!
> 
> I am now turned off.


Wearing shorts yes
Wearing tennis shoes no
Shimano AM45 MTB Shoes 
u can see them here Shimano AM45 MTB Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

shoo said:


> Just for fun I am going to guess right at 30# without pedals.


32.5 lbs would be more realistic.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

the mayor said:


> That ought to be easy....considering it doesn't have one.....


lower spec one certainly will


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

*Weight of the Fat Rocky Mountain Blizzard*

Anyone here anything about the weight of the new Blizzard? Also heard from an LBS that if you want one, order it ASAP.

urmb


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Only guesstimation so far on the weight. Pre order with 900 dollars down and no delivery time.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Rocky rep told my LBS that delivery date was October 1. Two packages. One with the Bluto and XT something and one without the Bluto and Deore level. Details were scarce. 

Urmb


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Warning you will get a pretty big surprise if you click on the specifications.^^^


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

It's fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

^^ I wish you kept it as is.
To the OP....figure the bike will weigh about the same as a Fatboy plus 2ish lbs more for the fork. Best guestimate I can give you.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

That is my guess 32.5ish lbs


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Weight of the Fat Rocky Mountain Blizzard*

I'm wondering if the 100mm rims with BFL's could be relaced with the correct hubs and fit the Blizzard. I love 100mm rims set up ghetto tubeless. Never had a problem down to 3lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

thecanoe said:


> I'm wondering if the 100mm rims with BFL's could be relaced with the correct hubs and fit the Blizzard. I love 100mm rims set up ghetto tubeless. Never had a problem down to 3lbs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why wouldn't it?
There's plenty of pics with Bud/Lous on them...


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Any more news about this bike?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vighor (Jul 25, 2013)

thecanoe said:


> Any more news about this bike?


You can get it in every color you want .. as long as its black


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

I've got one on order


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

ishpeming said:


> I've got one on order


Looking to pre order one also. Having a hard time with any shops within a few hours of me (I'm in Michigan). Where did you order yours from and when do you expect it to be delivered?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

I ordered mine from Lakeshore Bike in Marquette Mich. great shop. Helpful folks. My understanding is that all anyone knows about delivery times is what was listed on the web mentioning October delivery. I have my old 9 zero 7 until then so for me not any big concern.


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

It would be nice if Rocky Mountain would actually manufacture one of these and put them out in stores for people to get on and ride. Pretty pictures and marketing hype only go so far.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

animalbikeman? have you met Surly?

Ah thenk you!


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

byknuts said:


> animalbikeman? have you met Surly?
> 
> Ah thenk you!


surly? surely! Road a Moonlander through the desert out back of Dubai a few months ago - Rub al Kali - actually, the empty quarter. The local surly importer sells more fat bikes in UAE than any other local, so say the surly guys. The only thing you can ride in the sand are the 4.8" tires. Simply amazing to grunt up 50 meter sand dunes and scream down into the wadi's on the other side. Fantastic riding, wish I had more time to spend there. Wanted to ride through the desert to Jordan and on through Turkey, but had to come back early. Someday perhaps.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Has anyone heard any new news bout the Rocky Mountain Blizzard? Any sightings? I did notice one thing in the pictures that I do not like. The rear derailleur cable routing down by the cranks on their way to the chain stays. I have had such cable configurations creep so that the cable moved into the bath of the chainring teeth. Probably more of a problem on full suspension, but I still prefer it up higher.


urmb


----------



## beachbum1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Would one be able to use this bike as a regular 29er hardtail with smaller tires? I have a FS bike and don't think I could justify getting a trail 29er just for kicks, but if I could have a bike that could be dual purpose fatbike and hardtail 29er(with smaller tires say 2.2-2.4), I might be able to justify that.


----------



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

AnimalBikeman said:


> It would be nice if Rocky Mountain would actually manufacture one of these and put them out in stores for people to get on and ride. Pretty pictures and marketing hype only go so far.





urmb said:


> Has anyone heard any new news bout the Rocky Mountain Blizzard? Any sightings?


All the press releases said it wouldn't be available until this Fall...

Which converted into FatBike time = Spring 2015.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

CJones said:


> Which converted into FatBike time = Spring 2015.


+1 - The key to happiness is realistic expectations.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

vikb said:


> +1 - The key to happiness is realistic expectations.


My RM dealer tells me August. We shall see. I sold my fatty a couple of months ago so I certainly hope it's that soon. I'm jonesing.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ghood said:


> My RM dealer tells me August. We shall see. I sold my fatty a couple of months ago so I certainly hope it's that soon. I'm jonesing.


The first rule of FatBike Club is don't believe any product ETAs.

The second rule of FatBike Club is never sell the old fatbike until the new fatbike is here and you are sure you love it.

The third rule of FatBike Club is your Ultimate Forever Uber Fatbike build will be obsolete next Tuesday.

The fourth rule of FatBike Club is whatever is wrong it's Surly's fault.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

vikb said:


> The first rule of FatBike Club is don't believe any product ETAs.
> 
> The second rule of FatBike Club is never sell the old fatbike until the new fatbike is here and you are sure you love it.
> 
> ...


regarding the first and second rules...yes, yes. I know. But I had the opportunity to sell it for basically the same as what I bought it for after 2 seasons of riding and it was past snow season and it was quickly becoming obsolete in many ways because of all the new standards coming out so I wanted to not miss my chance to cash out. I may end up paying dearly in the end if the snow is flying and the Blizzard has not yet arrived. 
regarding the third - I surely know that as the one I sold was my super uber forever bike...for two seasons.
and regarding the fourth, I enjoy reading the rants on here but am pretty enamored with Surly's bikes, if not their marketing. My first fatty was a white Pug and it is the bike I most regret selling (although I also got almost 100% of what I paid for it after several seasons of riding).


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone have any updated info on delivery dates? Anybody seen one or ridden one?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Also interested.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Weight of the Fat Rocky Mountain Blizzard*

Me too.


----------



## Marz (Feb 15, 2004)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

The RM Blizzard was announced in April and I have not seen or heard anything about this bike since then. Is this on anyone's short list of new bikes?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

Oct/ Nov according to their website

Pedaling


----------



## Damon777 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's on my short list as well.


----------



## Marz (Feb 15, 2004)

I guess that makes two of us. ;-)


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

I'm definitely going to demo it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

It's on the web site now.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Also interested in any feedback.


----------



## Pat. (Aug 10, 2013)

I recieved a whataps with an image i would believe.
And friend of mine went to Peerkes Bike Shop and spotted.... A Blizzard.

The picture is still on my phone but i will uploade it to this post.
Damn, the thing is beautifull.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Any reports on the Blizzard*

Blizzard a' comin


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Certainly a bike I'd like to take a closer look at. I don't know of anything else in the reported 32-lb weight range, with a Bluto fork, that has thru-axles front and rear, for the price.

Both dealers in (that I'm aware of) in Phoenix aren't planning on stocking it as a regular item...I'm a little apprehensive about ordering a bike without a test ride.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Fatbikes in Phoenix....gtfo.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL- Well, when I say 'dealer', I should clarify that. "We have an account with Rocky Mountain but we don't normally stock their bikes." Claiming low sales...

Anyways, Global Bikes in Awatukee, and Two Wheel Jones in Mesa. Neither place could give a time-frame on delivery, either, not surprising I suppose since they aren't a regularly-stocking dealer. Travis at Two Wheel Jones did say that all the Rocky Mountain stuff he's seen has been really nice stuff. No news there, I guess.


----------



## gbouchar (Oct 1, 2007)

*On order*

As a bike mechanic/sale in a Canadian bike shop, i will get mine at the end of october. IT seem none are available before (rep said). I have seen a demo Blizzard 3 weeks ago. Was at Rocky Mountin headquarter onn sunday only so i could not ride it on saturday. I have never ridden a Fat Bike so i won't be able to compare.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

The $1000 down payment with no delivery date was not very inviting.


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

Really? Peerkes bike shop in THE NETHERLANDS has them in stock and in North America we have to wait another month or two???


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

NO stocking dealers in Phoenix, Arizona. :madman:

I wonder...order this bike without a demo ride?

Only bike I know of for $2,700.00 with a Bluto fork, capability of super-wide tires, PLUS thru-axles front and rear, that doesn't weight 40 lbs.

Dealer wants to push me towards a Trek Farley 8, but he can't one of those any sooner than a Blizzard...


----------



## yahsper (May 23, 2006)

Get the Rocky. You can also order a size specific half frame bag for around 100 that is custom just to RMB. Mounts on the top tube. Very cool. Where I ride fat bikes I need so much stuff to be comfortable and hate wearing it on my back. im a little concerned about delivery so I might get something else that I can have ready for when the snow flies...


----------



## yahsper (May 23, 2006)

I guess in Arizona the bag might not be a selling feature...


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 4 yr old 9zero7. I want the Bluto. My LBS is holding a specialized pro and has the Blizzard coming so I can test them side by side. Oh, the choices...


----------



## AnimalBikeman (Jun 18, 2011)

Bike looks intriguing but no one has them in the PNW and no LBS I called in Canada planned to order any to look at or demo. (Iam 90 miles from the border, so feasible to make a day trip to shop). Looks like a lot of bike manufacturers created vapor ware fat bike releases for 2013 to get mileage out of marketing to a hot market - with no real intention of shipping anything unless they received pre-paid orders. Very disappointing.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

What the... bro in New Zealand has one. His facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...196634226.1073741830.1483774193&type=1&theate

I found this on the comments section of the Rocky Mountain website.

urmb


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

Was at my LBS today. He said they are due in next month. I'll be demoing one soon enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velopirat (Oct 5, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

My LBS in Switzerland told me mine will arrive mid November. Can't wait


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Waiting to see some tire clearance pics, mine is on order anyways


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just heard from the LBS that mine should be shipping to them this week! Ahead of schedule - Wahoo!


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

Jealous. Mine should be fairly soon too


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a Blizzard on order at my LBS. They originally said mid October but that has been pushed back to early November.

The Rocky rep did pass through a few weeks ago and my friend snapped these pics with his phone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

...


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Got a call today. My Blizz should be here next week. Sidebar: appropriate songs for cranking while cranking, Crazy Train from Blizzard of Oz...

urmb


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be here 1st week of November!

Blizzard rim/tire specs below. Does this mean I won't have to go ghetto style?

Rims
SUNringlé Mulefüt SL 80 Tubeless Compatible


----------



## Dirtwizard (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys, received my Blizzard yesterday. I had pre-ordered a few months back. A shipment arrived in Utah last week. Shipped out Monday, I live in the SE so anyone who pre-ordered should be seeing their's soon. 

Set-up tubeless easy with the 2.88 Gorilla tape - no issue - easy to air up etc...

Weight - bone stock, setup tubeless with Diety Compound pedals - 34.0 lbs. 

Got to ride her 8 miles before loosing daylight yesterday. AWESOME! It's worth the wait guys! Your almost there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

...


----------



## Willum (Sep 2, 2012)

My fatback is 37.5 with bluto, dropper, 1x10, grip studded bud & lou, clownshoes and tubes. So 34 ain't bad with bluto


----------



## Dirtwizard (Jan 1, 2014)

I should add that the frame is a size L.


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

Any feedback on the gear ratios? That 24t chainring sounds small.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*



EC_Rider said:


> Any feedback on the gear ratios? That 24t chainring sounds small.


I run a single 22t and 12-36 on my Moonlander. When I saw the Blizzard gearing I was questioning if it's low enough for me. Never needed taller gears as all my riding is Singletrack, beach or snow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Henrik83 said:


> I'm comparing with the 12.7kg/28lbs Canyon Dude 9.0SL.
> The Dude is 2x10, so the carbon seatpost and handlebar probobly (more or less) puts the Blizzards 1x10 and alu pretty close on the scale. But there's still a huge difference. Does anyone have the frame weight for the Blizzard?


You are in Europe? What would a blizzard cost over there?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Henrik83 said:


> I'm comparing with the 12.7kg/28lbs Canyon Dude 9.0SL.
> The Dude is 2x10, so the carbon seatpost and handlebar probobly (more or less) puts the Blizzards 1x10 and alu pretty close on the scale. But there's still a huge difference. Does anyone have the frame weight for the Blizzard?


That is Canyon's "quoted" weight.
I'm going to bet it's a little off.,,,maybe even a LOT off.
Everyone thought the FatBoys were going to be sub 30.....they weren't.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

the mayor said:


> That is Canyon's "quoted" weight.
> I'm going to bet it's a little off.,,,maybe even a LOT off.
> Everyone thought the FatBoys were going to be sub 30.....they weren't.


It a 4000 dollar machine. You can have a sub 30 fatboy if you got the $$$.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> It a 4000 dollar machine. You can have a sub 30 fatboy if you got the $$$.


I just built a 26 lb Echo....so I know how much it costs.
As I said...that is Canyon's target weight....whether they hit it or not remains to be seen


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

...


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Test rode a blizzard with Bluto at an LBS. I liked it and I know I am a bit biased as I have one ordered and it should be under my soles on Tuesday. It steers very well and feels stable at slow and medium speeds with tire pressure higher than typical snow-riding pressures. Turning felt balanced and easy. I lean turned and steer/lean turned. Frame seemed to have less lateral flex vs other fatties I have ridden. Cranked on it in low and high gears. I took it over curbs, parking stops, grass, everything I could find. It did what I asked. Feedback from the bike was good. I felt confident on it quite quickly. Headtube angle of 68.5 works. I might add 10mm on the stem length. 

Frame looks well done. Dropper post cable exit point from seat tube is clean. Possible water entry point?? Down tube is an interesting multi-sided (six?) tube. Internal cable routing on down tube for rear der. cable. It is external from bottom bracket to rear der. SLX SLX performed well for the short test. Able to pull a rear wheel wheelie with minimal effort. 

Poor bike shop employee got schooled a bit; he thought the Blizz weighed in around 20 pounds!!

For reference, I have ridden Pugs(several generations) and Mukluks on snow and trail and test ridden Fatboys and Borealis (parking lot)...and tricycles

urmb


----------



## Dirtwizard (Jan 1, 2014)

Put 50 miles on the Blizz this weekend. Bike is great, so much fun. It was flawless all weekend and put her through the ringer I would say. Lots of rough stuff that I would usually take my 6" full sus bike through. just for reference here is where I wound up with setup for now. 

Riding Style - Very aggresive
My weight - 215 lbs
Fork - 115 psi
rebound - 5 clicks away from full rabbit
both tires - 10 psi

I did bottom out the fork (although I didn't know until checking the fun o meter later) but I also hucked it down some pretty long rock drops while hauling a**. She manuals and jumps and wheelies just fine


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

...


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Henrik83 said:


> Stock weight?


Use that little scroll wheel on your mouse and the answer will be revealed.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2014)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

...


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

I laid my cash down on one today. The LBS informs me that they are in transit. 

SI-I/-\I\IE


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I opted to buy the Rocky Mtn frame bag. It was only drilled for two holes on the top yet there are three bosses on the underside of the top tube. I made the third hole in the bag (used a soldering iron to melt the hole in the fabric) and had to slot two of the holes in the plastic insert to make it fit. IMHO it is overpriced and on the small side but will be useful. 

Pleased with the bike around the yard. Dying to get it out on a trail. 
urmb


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

How is the sizing on the Blizzard? Does it run true to size? I'm 5'10" but with short legs, so, thinking medium.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

Still waiting for mine to arrive. Has anyone put a salsa anything cage on their blizzard? The pics on their website shows the bottle bosses mid-down tube, but all the pictures of the bike that I've seen have it jammed against the bb. Doesn't look like there is space for an anything cage.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

thecanoe said:


> How is the sizing on the Blizzard? Does it run true to size? I'm 5'10" but with short legs, so, thinking medium.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am about 5'10 + with long legs; the large fits me well.

urmb


----------



## Dirtwizard (Jan 1, 2014)

urmb said:


> I am about 5'10 + with long legs; the large fits me well.
> 
> urmb


I am 6' 1" and went with the L to keep it on the playful side. I have 100 miles on her now and am happy with it. I did however add 785mm x 1 1/2" riser bars to it for the last 50 miles which makes it much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## davidmcowan (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Any reports on the Blizzard*

And......drumroll please..... My newly assembled rocky mountain blizzard! We's gonna have some fun!


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm still waiting on mine. It should be in before the end of next week.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

LBS got some in. I'm going Monday to take a serious look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just went to the store to pick up some parts and they have one on the floor. VERY nice bike.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

*Any reports on the Blizzard*

Anyone figure if the Blizzard will take fenders or is the mud shovel the only option?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

I
I'm 5.8. 29 inseam. Med fits well with adequate stand over height


----------



## antnygee (Mar 10, 2008)

i got my blizzard today!!!! to bad its raining out for me to go ride it on the trails


----------



## antnygee (Mar 10, 2008)

*Rocky Mountain Blizzard.. got mine today*

View attachment 936419
View attachment 936421


have not rode it yet other than building it and checking everything. the day i bring it home it rains.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't let the rain stop you, dress for the occasion, slap a couple of mud shovel fenders on it and ride it in the rain, that's part of the fun of having a fat bike. Get out, ride and love the ride


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

^ this


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive at the LBS. It is comforting to see people getting them. It looks awesome in those pictures!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

anyone have any sizing advice? I'm 5'6" with a short inseam (29"). I can't decide between a small or a medium.

I ride a Medium SC nomad and a Small Cotic Soul 26 (16")


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice! What's the weight?


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

Look at the frame dementions on RM's site. I am 5'9.5 with a 31-31" inseam and I purchased a small. It's peraonal preference and I could have gone medium with the a blizzard but, I prefer smaller frames. Again it depends on the manufacturer in my opinion. RM small and med frames are fairly close. I have two rides on it and so far so good.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, their small seemed really tall. Their small has a 16.9" seat tube. That's huge for a small. That being said, it also has that little extra gusset where the seat tube meets the top tube, which adds an inch or two. So it's a little confusing for me. I'm leaning towards a small though.


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

sixstringsteve said:


> Yeah, their small seemed really tall. Their small has a 16.9" seat tube. That's huge for a small. That being said, it also has that little extra gusset where the seat tube meets the top tube, which adds an inch or two. So it's a little confusing for me. I'm leaning towards a small though.


I think the small would be your best choice for you. Can't beat and test ride though. I was going to get the Med until I looked at the specs. I am glad I went with the small.

My only complaint so far is that the tires are 72TPI and not the 120TPI as per RM's site. So beware of the online components list.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Did you get the bike with Bluto or without that came with 72 TPI?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I was wondering about sizing as well. Just got off the phone with my LBS and he said I would definitely be a large. I am 6 foot with a 31 inseam. 
Are you guys measuring inseam with feet apart? I dont have short legs but everyone seems to think 31 inseam is short for 6 foot.


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

I purchased the rigid fork for winter riding in AK. I will add a Bluto for the warmer months. The stand over on the small gives a little extra room with boots on. I will measure my inseam straight and apart.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

vikb said:


> The first rule of FatBike Club is don't believe any product ETAs.
> 
> The second rule of FatBike Club is never sell the old fatbike until the new fatbike is here and you are sure you love it.
> 
> ...


Oh so true!!! Just sold my "forever bike that I'll never sell" that I had for a whopping 6 months only to buy a new "forever fatbike".....which isn't here yet!! Like others though, I took the opportunity to dump it when somebody offered me way more than they should have, and with standards changing and no thru axle in the rear it was a pretty easy decision. But no more,,,,, THIS new fatbike I'm keeping forever


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

ishpeming said:


> I
> I'm 5.8. 29 inseam. Med fits well with adequate stand over height


There is some discussion on sizing in this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/rocky-mountain-blizzard-fat-bike-907803-4.html#post11558863


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

I took a Blizzard (standard w/ Bluto) for a spin this afternoon around the block. I'm about 5'11 and rode a medium. I thought the fit was pretty good.

The bike looks good; but even a bit too understated/stealth sitting next to the Ice Cream Truck. 

The Vee Bulldozer tires are pretty good, but they're not as big or chunky as Bud and Lou on 100mm. The bike has a great spec on paper and it shows in person. 

Here are my really basic "rode around the street" impressions.
-Riding position felt more aggressive than the 2014 Mukluk I test rode. I think the bars are lower.
-I liked the 1x10 setup and prefer the Shimano shifter to the SRAM X5/X7 shifters I've tried. The lowest gear is really, really low. I was able to spin it out in top gear in the flat.
-Hydraulic brakes/levers felt a lot better than the BB7 brakes on the 2014 Mukluk.
-I wasn't able to manual the bike but I'm a pretty bad rider so that doesn't surprise me. I didn't want to loop it on a test ride but I'm sure with enough effort the front would come up.
-The Bluto felt as good as you would expect riding around on the street. It didn't feel any better/worse than the Recon Silver on my 4 year old full suspension bike.

The Bottom Line is that I really like the bike but it's probably out of my price range. Comparing it ($2700) to a $1800 Mukluk isn't a fair comparison but it's the only other fatbike I've ridden. For my money I would probably get the Deore spec'd version with the rigid fork for $1900 and then buy a Bluto in the Spring/Summer.


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

Aceldama said:


> For my money I would probably get the Deore spec'd version with the rigid fork for $1900 and then buy a Bluto in the Spring/Summer.


That is my plan. Rigid for winter and, bluto for thr warmer months.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

The supposed proper way to measure inseam is with shoes off and feet 6 to 8 inches apart.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Windigo said:


> The supposed proper way to measure inseam is with shoes off and feet 6 to 8 inches apart.


I just picked up mine yesterday. It looks great, still waiting on the Nextie wheels to be built up. Shops that just got them in the area are noticing the shortness of the Top Tube, and many are looking at one size bigger than what they'd normally get. Coming from a Tallboy LT, which also has a really short Top Tube, it feels about the same, with the seat jacked all the way back. People coming from a bike with a longer TT though might find it cramped though. I have a L blizzard and I'm 5'11" 1/2.


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

rode one around the shop last night.. I'm 5 10 with 31" inseam and I rode around on a med. top tube is really short to me, and I would feel more comfortable on a large.. which is what I usually ride for my reg trail bike


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I hate feeling cramped on a bike, but I also have to think about riding singletrack in the winter and straddling a large frame top tube when my feet sink in the snow.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

SI-I/-\I\IE said:


> I think the small would be your best choice for you. Can't beat and test ride though. I was going to get the Med until I looked at the specs. I am glad I went with the small.
> 
> My only complaint so far is that the tires are 72TPI and not the 120TPI as per RM's site. So beware of the online components list.


Where on the site does it say it comes with 120 TPI?


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Where on the site does it say it comes with 120 TPI?


It was there, they changed it recently. I checked the site almost every day before I received mine. Also the LBS said they changed things. When this bike was first announced I swear RM said it woukd have a carbon fork also.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

I knew I was not crazy.


SI-I/-\I\IE said:


> It was there, they changed it recently. I checked the site almost every day before I received mine. Also the LBS said they changed things. When this bike was first announced I swear RM said it woukd have a carbon fork also.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Windigo said:


> I hate feeling cramped on a bike, but I also have to think about riding singletrack in the winter and straddling a large frame top tube when my feet sink in the snow.


So when your feet sink into the snow 4-6 inches do you really think the 3/4 inch difference in standover really going to make that much of a difference?


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

Windigo said:


> I hate feeling cramped on a bike, but I also have to think about riding singletrack in the winter and straddling a large frame top tube when my feet sink in the snow.


I prefer the TT to be on the short side as I like to pick the front up and put it down where I like while seated. Sometimes if I am leaning hard or take a sharp turn and the front tire doesn't feel locked in I will pick up the front while straightening up the rear and placing the bike where I like. Everyone does this I may or may not be explaining it clearly. I like my frame on the small side so I can ride fairly aggressively without moving all over the bike and getting off the seat all of the time. RM's small is closer to a Medium or right in the middle. I like the small at 5'9.5", 30-31 inseam. It provides a comfortable seating position and control without being cramped. My measurements suggest a medium but, it would have been to big for my riding style and RM's frame sizes.

SI-I/-\I\IE


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

A lot of the sites previewing the Blizzard back in April when it was announced have screen grabs from the site's spec list, none of them have the TPI.


----------



## RMB-PM (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm exactly the same as you. Small.


sixstringsteve said:


> anyone have any sizing advice? I'm 5'6" with a short inseam (29"). I can't decide between a small or a medium.
> 
> I ride a Medium SC nomad and a Small Cotic Soul 26 (16")


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I rode a medium yesterday, it's huge! I had plans of ordering a small but the paint really turned me off. To some people it may not be a big deal but on a 2700 dollar bike I want a nice looking finnish. It's not a matte finnish more like a shitty flat clear coat. BTW I'm 5'6" too.


----------



## bluedog11 (Oct 9, 2008)

Looked at the Blizzard today. Thinking of purchasing one as my first fat bike. I like the 1 by 10 gearing but am concerned with the low gearing. The high gear of 24 front 11 rear is very low. Any thoughts on this? My other 26 inch mountain bikes have a high gear of 32 front and 11 rear which I use. Any impressions of the gearing?


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

bluedog11 said:


> Looked at the Blizzard today. Thinking of purchasing one as my first fat bike. I like the 1 by 10 gearing but am concerned with the low gearing. The high gear of 24 front 11 rear is very low. Any thoughts on this? My other 26 inch mountain bikes have a high gear of 32 front and 11 rear which I use. Any impressions of the gearing?


For me I want a lower gear. Rode my Blizz 16 miles with several steep climbs (2748 feet of total climbing). My legs were fried. Guess I got to find a way to get in better Fat Bike Shape. Can you imagine putting your fat bike on an indoor trainer:eekster: Haven't checked yet but hope I can put a 22t up front. As for the bike, it rides well. Trail had some snow with mostly frozen tread. This was my first real ride on the Blizz. My how those tires can self-steer (resist steering seems more accurate) on smooth tread and asphalt. Rode at 9-10 PSI in the rear and 13-15 in the front w/Bluto.
The Pacific Northwest Native American influenced design is grand. Frame looks well built, clean welds, solid when cranking (My riding weight is about 180 lbs.). I will add more chain stay protecting tape as I had a few chain hits in front of the factory wrap where the chainstay bends around the tire. Also going to tape over the internal cable routing holes so ants don't build a nest in the frame and to keep water out. Bottom bracket has a hole (drain hole?) on the bottom side. Overall very pleased with the bike. 
urmb


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

where is that URMB? It looks like my neck of the woods. In fact, it looks EXACTLY like American Fork Canyon with Mt Timpanogos in the background.


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

bcriverjunky said:


> I rode a medium yesterday, it's huge! I had plans of ordering a small but the paint really turned me off. To some people it may not be a big deal but on a 2700 dollar bike I want a nice looking finnish. It's not a matte finnish more like a shitty flat clear coat. BTW I'm 5'6" too.


I think the paint is awesome! Personal preference.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I might go check one out tomorrow, don't know about the gearing though?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

SI-I/-\I\IE said:


> I think the paint is awesome! Personal preference.


I really wanted to like this bike. Maybe if they they would of had a small I would of felt different.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

sixstringsteve said:


> where is that URMB? It looks like my neck of the woods. In fact, it looks EXACTLY like American Fork Canyon with Mt Timpanogos in the background.


Bingo! Lookout on Ridge Trail 157 before Mud Springs.

urmb


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Sweet, I ride there a lot. I'm glad to see a local blizzard rider. Hopefully I get mine soon.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

sixstringsteve said:


> Sweet, I ride there a lot. I'm glad to see a local blizzard rider. Hopefully I get mine soon.


Purchased mine at Utah Mountain Biking in Lehi. SBR in Orem and Slim and Knobbys in Heber have some. Sent you a PM.

urmb


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

They just got in the Blizzard Deore at my LBS, the large weighed 32.4 lb without pedals


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

RockyJo1 said:


> That is my guess 32.5ish lbs


Dang!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

the mayor said:


> Why wouldn't it?
> There's plenty of pics with Bud/Lous on them...


funny, all the pics I have seen with bud on front have a nate on back


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Well I got to try out this bike today, was expecting to be blown away but was disappointed, not sure why, it was a small although it did not feel small, wasn't cramped or anything but wish they would have had a medium to try. I think the tires were overinflated, so that may have something to do with it. Also I don't think I'm a fan of 1X10?


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

Been riding mine hard for the last week. Put together a little video of the bike being built and ridden.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Great video. Is that New England? Maybe New Hampshire?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

great video!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Yep...nice video, nice bike


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

Rossland, BC.


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

I have one on order, wanting to replace my moonlander with something a bit more aggressive but so far reviews don't sound to favourable?? Might have to cancel and get on the fatboy waiting list. Keep the reviews coming guys.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I did a short ride on one and loved the Bluto but found the ride in the rear very harsh compared to my Moonlander. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

VBoothe said:


> Been riding mine hard for the last week. Put together a little video of the bike being built and ridden.


Nice work, enjoyed the video very much, thanks!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

thecanoe said:


> I did a short ride on one and loved the Bluto but found the ride in the rear very harsh compared to my Moonlander.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I felt the same thing in the rear. I test rode a different brand right after, that I thought I would hate and to my surprise that bike felt great.


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks for the comparison report! I actually broke the rear end on my moonie, that's why I am looking for a more aggressive type riding build, a bit scared of breaking the warranted frame once i get it back. Would have loved to try one before buying, from some of the posts it sounds like handling is questionable for some?? also wondering if the blutto is intended for cold winter riding or more for summer XC type riding??



thecanoe said:


> I did a short ride on one and loved the Bluto but found the ride in the rear very harsh compared to my Moonlander.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

And what brand was that?



Windigo said:


> I felt the same thing in the rear. I test rode a different brand right after, that I thought I would hate and to my surprise that bike felt great.


----------



## SI-I/-\I\IE (Oct 28, 2014)

Michaud said:


> thanks for the comparison report! I actually broke the rear end on my moonie, that's why I am looking for a more aggressive type riding build, a bit scared of breaking the warranted frame once i get it back. Would have loved to try one before buying, from some of the posts it sounds like handling is questionable for some?? also wondering if the blutto is intended for cold winter riding or more for summer XC type riding??


The blizzard has aggressive geometry. It is one of thd reasons I bought it. Just because a few of you don't like aggressive frames doesn't make the blizzard a **** bike, it's personal preference. By the way the fatboy has aggressive geometry also. In my opinion the blizzard beats the fatboy in features and weight. They had to stick a 135mm carbon fork and, smaller tires just to hit the same weight as the blizzard with 4.7 tires and an aluminum fork. Check the specs! I think the fatboy is a nice bike but, the blizzard is superior, in my opinion. Purchase what you like however, bashing thr blizzard for it's aggressive frame is lame!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I rode and ICT right after the Blizzard. Even fully rigid it felt better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

I also rode the Blizzard and the ICT back to back and posted my impressions here:Surly ICT thread - Page 5- Mtbr.com

They're both nice bikes and they're the same price. It's a hard decision.

-I give the ICT the edge on tires but I actually prefer the Mulefut rims to the clown shoe for ease of tubeless setup

-on the street the rigid ICT felt less darty. The comparison is kinda pointless because I can't test ride the bikes on the trail where the Bluto matters.

-the Blizzard feels snappier.

Unfortunately my LBS doesn't have the deore Blizzard. I think that model is an excellent value and I'd like to check one out in person.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Michaud said:


> And what brand was that?


 fatboy.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've done three rides on the Blizzard, 50 mi, 27 mi, and 11 mi (the last 11 on the most technical terrain around where I live). I've done well over 2k mtb miles this season and my main bike (SC TBLT) was in the shop for ~ 2 months. I am liking the Blizzard a lot so far. It corners really well, grips very tightly, and is very comfortable on the downhills and in the air. Coming from my 69.5 HA on my TBLT, it is taking some adjustment to ascend short steep hills and get up and over steep rock obstacles. I am considering an angleset to get it closer to the geo on the TBLT, but will give it a few more rides before doing so. The angleset would decrease the wheelbase a little too which probably wouldn't hurt. The tires are pretty solid so far, excelling in cornering traction and faring pretty well on slow climbs. Overall coming from a Carbon sub 28 lb mtb frame I can def feel the weight on the longer rides, but I will be putting on some Nextie's and going tubeless soon, which should also improve the climbing. The bluto smooths things out up front and allows for more aggressive riding for sure.


----------



## Fatboy SL (Nov 13, 2014)

I love the Pacific Northwest Native motif.


----------



## opdev (Jul 16, 2012)

Road one today and it's a top contender. I have to say I really like the front suspension.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Windigo said:


> fatboy.


I also demo'd the fatboy before buying the blizzard. 60+ miles on dirt. The blizzard rides and feels more like a mountain bike. Self steer is much worse on the Fatboy (could be the tires). The Fatboy does climb better though. Both great bikes though can't go wrong either way.


----------



## opdev (Jul 16, 2012)

Michaud,

I test rode quide a few bikes and the Blizzard was at the top of the list.Right now

1. Blizzard
2. Fat Boy
3. ICT

are my maybes


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, for your assessment! Did you get a chance to try them out in snow or mostly dirt?

Very hard to make a choice without having the chance to demo them, your comments are much appreciated



opdev said:


> Michaud,
> 
> I test rode quide a few bikes and the Blizzard was at the top of the list.Right now
> 
> ...


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Here are a few geometry numbers that are interesting to see for the different bikes. All numbers were taken from bike company websites and for the Large frame of each model.


BikeHead Tube AngleSeat Tube AngleChain StayStandoverEffective Top tubeBlizzard68.573455740610Fatboy70.573455820625Mukluk II68.573447-464786.3625ICT6872.5450807.8630


----------



## curiously-coherent (Nov 2, 2009)

*Blizzard First impression*

Hi Folks,

Here's some impressions from my first Blizzard XT ride last night: In fact, my first fat-bike ride as well... just bought it.

I have to ride roads to get to the trails and boy did that feel weird! I see what the commenters are talking about now. The gyroscopic effect of those huge rotating masses is very noticable. At first I was fighting the handlebars to turn, but by the end of the ride home I had figured out that I have to exaggerate the lean into a turn to initiate it more smoothly. No split-second course corrections on this bike, at least not on paved surfaces. Off-road it was a lot more comfortable and seemed much more nimble. It was a bit icy last night and I was on leaves a lot but no skidding out anywhere. Perhaps the slippery surface let me turn the tire easier, which makes me think that on pavement it might not be the gyroscopic effect as much as the contact patch being so large and so sticky that it fights twisting forces. Kind of like trying to turn a rubber dinner plate lying on asphalt.

Gearing is low indeed. I was easily able to max out the speed and coasted a lot on the way to the trails, but after a while I just accepted the maximum speed and rode at the bike's pace. It's still a workout, as my heart rate attested to, but just not the speed we've become so used to. A different kind of riding, which is why I bought this to start with, I guess. I found a few sharp uphill trails and damn does that puppy climb. I was glad I was running SPDs because I needed that smooth pedal stroke to keep the rear tire from spinning out on the leaves. I never did use the lowest gear, but one could probably climb a tree stump with it. It will come in handy in deeper snow no doubt. Gotta say I like the Bluto. Only 100mm travel but with the tires it sure makes it plush up front.

I rode the bike as set up by the shop because I was so eager to get out and play with it, but I'll need to tweak the cockpit quite a bit. Those stubby SLX brake levers need to be a lot closer to be usable with lobster-mitt gloves on and the angle of the handlebars is such that they droop down right now. I'll also install a pair of Ergon Grips and stub-ends for better hand warmth and control in the cold as well. I'm going to make Sugru plugs for the open cable-routing holes to keep water out, but I like the cable routing and the clean downtube. The top-tube studs were very handy for routing my lights cable from the water bottle battery on the seat tube. Beautiful finish and graphics on this bike too.

The thing is heav-y. With lights, close to 35 lbs. Reminds me of the first CCM "mountain bikes" from the late '80s. Those big-ass steel framed bombers we'd taco wheelsets on a few times a year before we could afford a decent bike with a front shock. Kinda shows how spoiled we've become with our lightweight FS rides now, tackling terrain like a comfy couch. This bike does take me back to a simpler time, which is kinda ironic considering it's state of the art...

Cheers,

CC


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

curiously-coherent said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Here's some impressions from my first Blizzard XT ride last night: In fact, my first fat-bike ride as well... just bought it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your review of the ride. It's nice to read off-road ride reports. Unfortunately I'm only able to test-ride on the street which doesn't leave a great impression.


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, great comparison, from what I see, the blizzard has a slacker head angle than the fatboy hence less twitchy, I like that! Shorter top tube probably improves handling as well over the spech.



urmb said:


> Here are a few geometry numbers that are interesting to see for the different bikes. All numbers were taken from bike company websites and for the Large frame of each model.
> 
> 
> BikeHead Tube AngleSeat Tube AngleChain StayStandoverEffective Top tubeBlizzard68.573455740610Fatboy70.573455820625Mukluk II68.573447-464786.3625ICT6872.5450807.8630


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

curiously-coherent said:


> Hi Folks,
> I'm going to make Sugru plugs for the open cable-routing holes to keep water out, but I like the cable routing and the clean downtube.
> 
> CC


I did not know what Sugru was, so I looked it up. Looks like great stuff. Any experience with its durability? Thanks for posting.

urmb


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

urmb said:


> Here are a few geometry numbers that are interesting to see for the different bikes. All numbers were taken from bike company websites and for the Large frame of each model.
> 
> 
> BikeHead Tube AngleSeat Tube AngleChain StayStandoverEffective Top tubeBlizzard68.573455740610Fatboy70.573455820625Mukluk II68.573447-464786.3625ICT6872.5450807.8630


Science. Excellent pile of numbers. We need more of this kind of info-jiggin. Please feel free to initiate all-knowing-master-fat geo archive sequence...terminating at full spectrum of current offerings + 1...loading...


----------



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad to hear the mostly positive views on this bike. I've got a large Deore coming this Wednesday, according to the retailer the first in the UK. Review to follow as soon as I can get a ride in on it. No snow yet so it'll be about the bogtrotting aspects of it.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> That guy is wearing shorts and tennis shoes riding in da snow!!
> 
> I am now turned off.


In Colorado this is the norm.. If conditions are right, which they are a few times a year, you can even catch girls in bikinis snowboarding.

Often where I camp if early or late in the season at 10,500' elevation it usually feels like it's 75 degrees out, real temp around 50. Once the sun goes down.. you're putting on pants, heavy jacket, gloves and still freezing your ass off..

Anywho, cool looking bike! I like it a lot!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't ridden a blizzard yet, but based off the numbers, I typically prefer a shorter chainsay, shorter seat tube, and longer top tube. I wouldn't even mind a 67* head tube. That being said, I'm the exception, not the norm. PLUS, the numbers on a page only tell part of the story. Actually riding it is a totally different animal.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

In my case, it was far from what I was wishing for. Falling in love with numbers is not a good thing. No Rocky for me.


----------



## kart_racer3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Finally got a chance to ride my blizzard and I am very happy with it so far. It's my first fat bike so it's taking a while for me to get the tire pressures to just the right setting for some of the rockier trails. Debating about getting a carbon fiber seat post to smooth out the ride and a lighter wheel set. Anyone have any suggestions as far as potential upgrades?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^ SweeT!! I'm really liking the Blizzard! try 8-10 psi tire pressure. I think they ship at ~ 15 psi. Suspension seat post like Thudbuster are popular on fatbikes, maybe worth a try.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

I like this bike a lot.. I’m going to try and locate one to test ride and hopefully buy. 

..guess with that said I will be keeping my SUV. I really have the itch to hit some back woods trails and my Dolomite isn’t fitting the bill in terms of safety haha


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

kart_racer3 said:


> Finally got a chance to ride my blizzard and I am very happy with it so far. It's my first fat bike so it's taking a while for me to get the tire pressures to just the right setting for some of the rockier trails. Debating about getting a carbon fiber seat post to smooth out the ride and a lighter wheel set. Anyone have any suggestions as far as potential upgrades?
> 
> View attachment 939464
> View attachment 939465
> ...


A carbon seat post won't help with the harsh rear. Not sure the reason for the harsh rear on this bike but noticed that as well. My Mukluk feels like it has a suspension back their. Could it be the tires?


----------



## kart_racer3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Windigo said:


> A carbon seat post won't help with the harsh rear. Not sure the reason for the harsh rear on this bike but noticed that as well. My Mukluk feels like it has a suspension back their. Could it be the tires?


I was initially surprised by how the firm rear is as well. I honestly expected it to be somewhat plush because of the large tires. The last time out I think I was riding at 6 psi and it wasn't bad, but was nervous about being that low. Do you think tires would be the main influence?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I honestly don't know but run about 9 psi in the front and 8 or so in the rear on Surly Nates. No self steer and the rear feels good.


----------



## curiously-coherent (Nov 2, 2009)

*Sugru = Wonderstuff*



urmb said:


> I did not know what Sugru was, so I looked it up. Looks like great stuff. Any experience with its durability? Thanks for posting.
> 
> urmb


Pardon for the small thread-jack here, but I _was_ asked.

Sugru is just amazingly versatile stuff. I've been using it for years. It's a self-setting rubber compound. Comes in a pack with a play-doh moldable consistency and once exposed to air, cures to a solid, yet still pliable silicone-like finish. You use it to fix stuff or make things better. I've created a flashlight mount for my commuting helmet, custom mounts for gadgets, patched my shoes and rain-covers and so much more. The stuff stays pliable and waterproof in all temperatures. I used it to fix the strap on an old favourite sports watch, made handles for bathroom cabinets, patched my wife's wellies, the stuff is great. So many things I've fixed instead of thrown out or replaced. So many things I've made work better. I'm a super fan. There are hundreds of uses on their website and they have a magnet kit that's giving me a ton of ideas too.

Using it to make plugs for the downtube cable holes is great because I can remove them later if I ever want to use a front derailleur. I can mold them exactly to the fittings and make them smooth and waterproof. As for durability, it lasts a long time. I just snapped part of a watch band I fixed two years ago. Just patched it up and it's good to go again. It's great for the temple pads on the arms of my riding glasses too. Makes 'em a lot more comfortable. Handy stuff.

And now, back to our regularly scheduled thread...

Cheers, CC


----------



## curiously-coherent (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a way to accurately gauge their fat-tire air pressure, I recently bought a great low-pressure presta air guage on eBay that measures from 0-15 psi.

Accu Gauge Fat Bike Tire Presta Valve Dial Low Air Pressure Gauge Max 15PSI | eBay

I'm hoping it will help me experiment with air pressure on the trail. That and a CO2 inflator, naturally.

Cheers,

CC


----------



## trailrabbit (Sep 17, 2014)

Cool! Thanks for posting the accu gauge ebay link. I've been looking for that exact one but they were sold out everywhere i looked. Good ol ebay...


----------



## fernieoldgoat (May 24, 2007)

*Blizzard*

The Blizzard is a fun ride! No regrets on selling the Pugsley-the Blizzard with the Bluto rides like a mountain bike. Upgraded brakes, dropper post, bar and stem to my specs-lovin it! Hope the rear hub doesn't explode with my 200lbs and steep climbs.

*Has anyone gone tubeless with the Blizzard?* Obviously the outer rim edge needs to be taped to cover the rim holes however I'm questioning if the center wrap is air tight. Any beta out there? Thanks!


----------



## kart_racer3 (Nov 16, 2014)

fernieoldgoat said:


> The Blizzard is a fun ride! No regrets on selling the Pugsley-the Blizzard with the Bluto rides like a mountain bike. Upgraded brakes, dropper post, bar and stem to my specs-lovin it! Hope the rear hub doesn't explode with my 200lbs and steep climbs.
> 
> *Has anyone gone tubeless with the Blizzard?* Obviously the outer rim edge needs to be taped to cover the rim holes however I'm questioning if the center wrap is air tight. Any beta out there? Thanks!


I just converted mine to tubleless over the weekend. I've only ridden it once so far, but it seems to be holding up. I'm not completely convinced about how well it last in the long haul, I used tape on the rim and rim holes, but if I press on the square "bubbles" of the center wrap some stan's and air will seep out. This is the first fat wheel and tire I've converted to tubeless so I may be overlooking something that more experienced people may already know how to deal with.


----------



## fernieoldgoat (May 24, 2007)

Did you tape the entire rim or just the sides to cover the holes? Thanks!


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Took 3.5 lbs off the bike w/ Nextie/ Rims/Sarma Hubs/Tubeless set up. 3.5 lbs off the rolling weight makes a world of difference, bike rides so much better.


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

I injected silicon in the last 2 holes each side of the rim join jonction this way it close the circuit. So now, no air is leaking from the joint.
And then couple of turn of a fiber tape to keep everything from popping out. couple of turn of electric tape on the nippples, couple of turns of clear duct tape and finish with construction red vapor tape. no stan for now

edit: forgot to add, at the end put tire and tube, inflate at 30psi. This way all the tape layers will be pressed together, and let it rest for the night.
Remove tube from one side of the rim and pour some brew.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I just saw one of these at the LBS. Impressive looking bike and nicely outfitted for the price. If I didn't have a Fatboy, this bike would be on my list for sure.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

lstone84 said:


> View attachment 939668
> View attachment 939659
> View attachment 939664
> 
> ...


Very nice!! What are your thoughts on that half-frame bag...is it roomy enough to be worthwhile?


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I wanted to experiment with air pressure levels on the Bliz, so went high last ride. Had only a light snow fall (around an inch with no old snow). I pumped up to ~20psi. Did a 16 mile ride with 3048 vertical feet of climbing. Bike handled predictably. trails had roots, rocks (snow and leaf covered) sweet buff sections and many tight turns. Had a few slide outs on bigger wet rocks but never went down. On the fast smooth sections of frozen trail tread, I flew past my bud with 5 psi in his tires. Still getting use to fast turns with the big tires. More lean and more scanning and planning ahead. Severe off camber side hill sections are a bit more challenging with the big tires too. Next ride going to try the 5psi range. 

Istone84--thanks for posting the pictures of your ride. Nextie rims look nice. What is your total weight with dropper and bag?

urmb


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Very nice!! What are your thoughts on that half-frame bag...is it roomy enough to be worthwhile?


Yes, I am liking the frame bag alot. I've never rode with one before but I'm finding it very useful and convenient for a variety of uses.



urmb said:


> I wanted to experiment with air pressure levels on the Bliz, so went high last ride. Had only a light snow fall (around an inch with no old snow). I pumped up to ~20psi. Did a 16 mile ride with 3048 vertical feet of climbing. Bike handled predictably. trails had roots, rocks (snow and leaf covered) sweet buff sections and many tight turns. Had a few slide outs on bigger wet rocks but never went down. On the fast smooth sections of frozen trail tread, I flew past my bud with 5 psi in his tires. Still getting use to fast turns with the big tires. More lean and more scanning and planning ahead. Severe off camber side hill sections are a bit more challenging with the big tires too. Next ride going to try the 5psi range.
> 
> Istone84--thanks for posting the pictures of your ride. Nextie rims look nice. What is your total weight with dropper and bag?
> 
> urmb


Interesting. I started out riding with 8 PSI front and rear and was liking it a lot. I wanted to try a little higher so I went up to 11 PSI and a few minutes into the ride I took a nasty fall over the bars crawling along in a rock garden. Subsequently I put the front to 6.5 and the rear to 7.5 and did a 65 mile ride and loved it. I also weigh 210 lbs and am on the 90mm Nextie's now.

The weight with frame bag, dropper, and Shimano XT PD-M785 Pedal pedals is 32.5 lbs. Those pedals are almost a pound and the frame bag is 1/2 lb.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

did you guys get any discount from msrp from the lbs? i'm guessing not since they are just out and starting to ship? how about on the frame bag?


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> did you guys get any discount from msrp from the lbs? i'm guessing not since they are just out and starting to ship? how about on the frame bag?


A bit on the bike and more (% wise) on the bag. LBS said Rocky was really pushing the bags on him with his bike order; maybe they made too many...

urmb


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

Really like the Rocky for a number of reasons, but I test rode the rigid version the other day and on one steep climb I stood and really cranked on it and heard a bad noise from the back end, what I suspect may have been the freehub slipping??? Anyone else gotten this to happen? I can't think of what else it would have been. 

I like the bike a lot: thru axle front and rear, 1x 24t, and slacker head angle, and what I think are decent tires.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

urmb said:


> A bit on the bike and more (% wise) on the bag. LBS said Rocky was really pushing the bags on him with his bike order; maybe they made too many...
> 
> urmb


Thanks!


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

El Train said:


> Really like the Rocky for a number of reasons, but I test rode the rigid version the other day and on one steep climb I stood and really cranked on it and heard a bad noise from the back end, what I suspect may have been the freehub slipping??? Anyone else gotten this to happen? I can't think of what else it would have been.
> 
> I like the bike a lot: thru axle front and rear, 1x 24t, and slacker head angle, and what I think are decent tires.


My LBS pulled apart the freehub when they built the bike to clean out an excess of thick grease on the pawls. They did this so that it would not have problems in the winter. Even with this, the freehub has been skipping sometimes when I go from coasting to pedaling. Not putting much power down, just spinning up the cranks. They pulled it apart again and there's metal shavings that have appeared. I'm still riding the bike and they've ordered up a new freehub body from Rocky.

I did go tubeless with 72mm wide 3M 8898 tape. Put two layers on, starting on one side of the bead to cover the holes in the edge of the rim, then running the tape over to the other side cover those holes. Used stan's valves and 6oz of stans per tire. They aired up easily and I've had no problems.

Lost a combined 1.8 pounds. The inner tubes weighted in at 550 grams a piece.

I do think that they screwed up the location of the water bottle bosses on the down tube. The downtube bosses are too close to the BB. There's no way to run a bottle cages on both the downtube and seat tube at the same time. When you look at the photos on their website, you can see that the three bottle cage bosses on the downtube are mid-tube, as they should be.

Apart from that, I'm really happy with the handling of the bike. It's doesn't feel like a boat.


----------



## Marsusram (Aug 1, 2006)

I guess the frame bosses are intended for frame bags as well as for bottle cages.







Got the Blizzard with Bluto fork last week. Compared to my Moonlander it is behaving sluggishly at slow speed but feels really good when speed builds up. Tyre pressures and slacker angles affect the feeling. So far I have not considered the rear any harsher than that of the Moonlander. I'm thinking about changing to tubeless soon, with Mulefut rims that should be easy.
This is my 4th RM Blizzard, after 3 steel MTB frames, 2 of which are still in my stable.


----------



## Michaud (Sep 13, 2012)

Great looking bike, thanks for the review. Came at a great time. I have a 2013 moonie and I broke the frame (right chain stay) I think from stress of pedalling standing most of the time(higher gears and increased torque). So now I have a XL blizzard on order. I was thinking it might be more suited for aggressive riding and higher torque tolerance in the rear end. But now some of the reviews talk about freehub slippage, harsh rear, and self steer so I am not so sure anymore. I am also wondering if snow capabilities are as good as the moonlander. A lot of question marks there. Nice to hear from the perspective of a moonie owner. Other than the harsh rear did you notice freehub slippage or self steer and what are your thought on snow capabilities vs moonie?

Thanks



Marsusram said:


> I guess the frame bosses are intended for frame bags as well as for bottle cages.
> View attachment 940283
> 
> Got the Blizzard with Bluto fork last week. Compared to my Moonlander it is behaving sluggishly at slow speed but feels really good when speed builds up. Tyre pressures and slacker angles affect the feeling. So far I have not considered the rear any harsher than that of the Moonlander. I'm thinking about changing to tubeless soon, with Mulefut rims that should be easy.
> This is my 4th RM Blizzard, after 3 steel MTB frames, 2 of which are still in my stable.


----------



## lstone84 (Nov 15, 2012)

hub on mine is defective also, noticed it just a few minutes into the first ride. I had a replacement wheelset already being built, but I am waiting to hear back from RM so I can sell the original wheelset.


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

Took Blizzy out for her maiden voyage today. Happy to report that I had zero issues with the hub.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks really good. Mine comes on Monday. I can't wait to take it out.


----------



## fernieoldgoat (May 24, 2007)

This grease caused skipping and destroyed the pawls in my first hub on my Blizzard. The grease is most likely summer only and became too stiff at -15c. The wheel was replaced by my dealer (yeah dealer) and has been cleaned and lightly oiled. 
This is my third bike this year that I have had rear hub issues with: Niner WFO with Stans hub, Intense Spider with Easton and now Rocky. Trek, DT and others are also experiencing hub failures. 
I'm getting tired with this cost cutting tactic of using inferior parts. 
It has to reflect on the brand. 
With my Canfield Nimble 9 I specked the parts and built with quality Made in the US hubs, and have experienced no issues.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally got into real snow with the Blizzard. Buddy converted his Blizzard to tubeless with Gorilla tape; had zero problems. Said it was real hard to take off the tire, but found a you tube video with someone jumping on the tire with their feet to release tire bead.



















tree pose







proper attire, in the 30s on the climb...pug pilot Not me.

urmb


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I got my blizzard today. Riding around on the sidewalk in front of my house, popping a wheeline, and the rear freehub made a loud ratchet sound, and my cranks slipped 90* before it caught. I'm definitely getting freehub slip, and that's within 30 seconds of riding it. 

Is there a fix for this, or is the fix just to replace it under warranty?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sixstringsteve said:


> I got my blizzard today. Riding around on the sidewalk in front of my house, popping a wheeline, and the rear freehub made a loud ratchet sound, and my cranks slipped 90* before it caught. I'm definitely getting freehub slip, and that's within 30 seconds of riding it.
> 
> Is there a fix for this, or is the fix just to replace it under warranty?


Take it back to the LBS. If you take matters into your own hands they can deny you warranty support later if you make the problem worse.


----------



## opdev (Jul 16, 2012)

Same with me today, got some slipping with a quick steep climb on a steep grass hill.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Dang that stinks, good excuse to toss in a hope fatsno


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

sixstringsteve said:


> I got my blizzard today. Riding around on the sidewalk in front of my house, popping a wheeline, and the rear freehub made a loud ratchet sound, and my cranks slipped 90* before it caught. I'm definitely getting freehub slip, and that's within 30 seconds of riding it.
> 
> Is there a fix for this, or is the fix just to replace it under warranty?


Go warranty and shoot for some kind of upgrade if possible.

I was wondering about the durability of these hubs. I have three serious rides on my Blizzard so far and two easy rides (48.6 miles) with no rear hub problems so far. Coldest temperature has been ~16F.

urmb


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I only rode it for 2 min, but it slipped twice. Both times under pretty high torque pedalling. I'll take it for a ride on a trail and see how it does.

I'll see how the warranty goes. There aren't many 197mm hubs to choose from right now.

Apart from the slipping freehub, I'm impressed with the look and feel of the bike.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

I would be absolutely furious if I bought this bike and the hub was defective out of the box. It is not a "grease" issue. In 25 years of riding bikes I have never had a freewheel slip like that, let alone on a test ride!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never had an issue like that either in 18 years of riding. I am disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

I was out test riding the ICT and Blizz at the LBS with the shop owner a couple of weeks ago. While he was riding the Blizz we heard a loud pop come from the rear wheel. We weren't 100% sure what it was at the time... but it all makes sense now.

Specialized is having the same issue with the Fatboy's rear hub. I hope the root of the problem is a defective run of 'production' rear hubs rather than a lack of testing by companies trying to rush their fatbike to this rapidly growing market.


----------



## opdev (Jul 16, 2012)

Took it out today for about 7 miles in The Fells (MA). Loved the bike. Really quick, nice handling and a real beast. Did NOT have any hub slippage today and did a few high torque pedaling stints.

I really like the Bluto.

This bike feels exactly like my yeti 575 with fatter tires.

I rode my friends Mukluk and it's a very different feel. It's like sitting i the cockpit of a tractor. More upright and I felt like I was riding a beach trail cruiser. It's like your in a cage or something. I do like it.

I also like the more compact, nimble cockpit of the Blizzard. Different strokes. I can see adding an ICT to my stable.

I am really glad I got this over the Fatboy, even with the potential rear hub problem. Fingers crossed that I won't have any more slippage.

I am thinking about a few mods already

1) Longer stem to make in somewhere between where it is and the more upright ride of the Surly

2) Maybe but a 100mm rear rim with a Bud/Lou (whatever one is the rear).

3) Maybe add the fork lockout switch for the flat fire roads.

Overall, I think the bike performed flawlessly. Had a little bit of slippage on the big wet roots but so did the guy on the Nate. I think I'll ride a few more times and then decide.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Opdev, have you test ridden a Farley? I also liked the Blizzard but am thinking of taking a Farley 8 for a spin. I also ride the fells so the feedback on the Bluto is helpful to me. I don't think I want to ride rigid at the Fells...


----------



## joedeltron (Nov 25, 2014)

Can the Blizzard run a rear rack?


----------



## opdev (Jul 16, 2012)

yes I did. Nice bike. I "thought" it could not take 5" tires and I wanted the option to do that so it was not in the running based on that assumption. The Blizzard, Fatboy and Farly have thay MTB feeling compared to the Surly ICT.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

*Frame/Fork custom build*

I just got my Blizzard frame/fork/hubset built up! Turned out great and I can't wait to ride it. 32 lbs and change as you see it. I build this up with the intention that it would be a great snow rig but also a badass all rounder.








































Surly Bud on a 65mm Marge light rim. I like 80-85mm rims normally but had some Marge Lites laying around. It's not near as wide as a clown shoe, but the profile is a little more tradional mountain bike.








Went Race Face on almost everything as a nod to RM and our neighbors in Canadia, eh. Also, LOVE Formula brakes. I robbed these T1s off of my singelspeed. And yes, they work fine in sub zero temps.








Chromag Lynx is my favorite saddle of all time. Love this saddle. The newer versions have more of a dropped nose as well.








35mm bar and stem. Atlas stem (50) and carbon 760mm Next bar








Turbine cranks for 190 and a 32t narrow wide ring








e.thirteen 42t expander cog. I took out the 17t to get that in there.








Vee Rubber Bulldozer 4.7 on Marge Lite. Good looking tire.

Break in ride is tonight and I am stoked!


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, think I spoke to soon. On ride #3 under heavy torque on steep incline, loud pop from the rear... guess I'll call the lbs tomorrow. Anyone have this issue resolved yet? And if so what was the solution? On the bright side winter storm watch in affect for NJ! Can't wait to test out the snow capabilities tomorrow.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

First real ride on my blizzard. About 5 miles, 4" of snow, on singletrack. I didn't have any hub issues. I had a fun ride. This bike climbs really well. I wish the rear cassette had a wider range. The low isn't quite low enough for me. I also wish the head tube were 2-3* slacker, but I realize I'm in the minority there. I also wish the chain stays were shorter.

No doubt it's a super fun bike, but I wouldn't exactly call it "playful" in the sense that a dual slalom bike is playful. Small jumps are ok, but manuals take a ton of effort, and it's practically impossible to bunny hop up a curb on it.

I'm loving the bluto. Not loving the narrow handlebar or the inability to slam the seatpost down.

I love the brakes, fork, tires, wheels, cranks, and the stiff frame.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

ignazjr said:


> View attachment 941929
> 
> Vee Rubber Bulldozer 4.7 on Marge Lite. Good looking tire.
> 
> Break in ride is tonight and I am stoked!


Kung fu grip on those tires.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Have I been living under a rock...or what? I have been looking for a new fatty to replace my outdated "by todays standards" '12 9ZERO7. I was looking at getting another 9ZERO7, but man....the build spec on the blizzard blows the 9ZERO7 out of the water. 

XT, SLX. Nice raceface, great rims (hubs maybe not soo much). Only thing I sould change out would be the tires (bud and lou). This is really attractive for the price.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Will Bud or Lou fit the rear? Looks tight with the Bull Dozer and Marge Lights. I like the frame but am curious about tire fit in the rear.



jonshonda said:


> Have I been living under a rock...or what? I have been looking for a new fatty to replace my outdated "by todays standards" '12 9ZERO7. I was looking at getting another 9ZERO7, but man....the build spec on the blizzard blows the 9ZERO7 out of the water.
> 
> XT, SLX. Nice raceface, great rims (hubs maybe not soo much). Only thing I sould change out would be the tires (bud and lou). This is really attractive for the price.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

shoo said:


> Will Bud or Lou fit the rear? Looks tight with the Bull Dozer and Marge Lights. I like the frame but am curious about tire fit in the rear.


From these promo pics it looks like they should fit:First Look: Rocky Mountain Blizzard - Pinkbike


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are some tire clearance pics.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

and a few other pics of this gorgeous bike.


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> Have I been living under a rock...or what? I have been looking for a new fatty to replace my outdated "by todays standards" '12 9ZERO7. I was looking at getting another 9ZERO7, but man....the build spec on the blizzard blows the 9ZERO7 out of the water.
> 
> XT, SLX. Nice raceface, great rims (hubs maybe not soo much). Only thing I sould change out would be the tires (bud and lou). This is really attractive for the price.


Bud fits fine on the Bluto. Lou will not fit on the rear. It's too tall! This has been confirmed.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, that was my fear. For me if a 190mm spaced bike will not take a Lou on a shoe it is a no go!



prebonked said:


> Lou will not fit on the rear. It's too tall!


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

shoo said:


> Thanks, that was my fear. For me if a 190mm spaced bike will not take a Lou on a shoe it is a no go!


Yep, no go for me as well. Don't want to be limited on tires. This is my first fat bike. Wound up going with an aluminum 907. Picking it up today!


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

prebonked said:


> Bud fits fine on the Bluto. Lou will not fit on the rear. It's too tall! This has been confirmed.


Do you have a link to where this was confirmed?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

...


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

That is too bad if a Lou can not fit on the back of the Blizzard.


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

Henrik83 said:


> I'm also interested in this link. According to some email correspondence I had with Rocky before ordering the bike, they said that both Bud & Lou would fit just fine, same goes for Jumbo Jim 4.8.


No link. I saw it wit me own two eyes. 
I actually bought a Blizzard at my LBS last week. Asked to change to Bud n' Lous. Tires were ordered. Lou didn't fit. It rubbed on the two cross bars on the seat and chain stays.

Now, this was using the rim that come with the Blizzard. Maybe Lou would fit with a wider rim as it would possibly "spread out" the tire enough possibly reducing how "tall" it is? Don't know...


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

prebonked said:


> Yep, no go for me as well. Don't want to be limited on tires. This is my first fat bike. Wound up going with an aluminum 907. Picking it up today!


I was so close to buying the Blizzard myself, but decided on RSD Bikes The Mayor instead. Bud & Lou fit it just fine, plenty of clearance. Also The Mayor has SRAM drivetrain. I like grip shift, especially on a winter bike. So I only have to swap out the shifter, not shifter & derailleur. Weighs 31.6 lb with Bud, Lou, and pedals...


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

prebonked said:


> Bud fits fine on the Bluto. Lou will not fit on the rear. It's too tall! This has been confirmed.


I'm pretty darn happy now that the shop I was working with never called me back for my payment information, sometimes being ignored is a good thing


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

That RSD Mayor seems to the be best value out there "Complete 1×10 80mm Bluto Fork: CAD $2399.00 MSRP / USD $2249.00 MSRP" and it fits Bud/Lou and 29+ wheels.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

I had seen the Mayor fat bikes heavily discounted this fall, if I would have realized that they can take a Bud and Lou I may have bought one.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Windigo said:


> I had seen the Mayor fat bikes heavily discounted this fall, if I would have realized that they can take a Bud and Lou I may have bought one.


Probably 2014 bikes being cleared out. Bud & Lou apparently do fit the 2014 but the Lou is a close fit. Here's review for the 2014...

RSD Bikes ? The Mayor Fat-bike Enters the Scene! | FAT-BIKE.COM

For 2015 The Mayor has added numerous rack adapters including on the fork, more clearance for Lou etc. They have also reduced the size and flattened the profile of the brace between the top tube and seat tube, which looks much better IMO.

ps: - not wanting to hijack the Blizzard thread here, there is a Mayor thread BTW

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/rsd-bikes-mayor-890294.html


----------



## Arv (Nov 27, 2014)

*Lou "does" fit !!!!*

Yes, The Lou "*DOES"* fit the rear, see attached. I figured the Rocky guys would have tried the Lou on the Rear of the 2015 for sure. Studded 5" Dillinger on the front with room to spare.

Yes, the bike is dirty; Daily Commuter.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for posting that.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

What size frame? Maybe the brace on the seat stays is lower on the smaller frames which could make Lou to tall? Just a guess but I've seen it happen before.


----------



## saron (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, just a heads up for anyone in perth, Australia. Wembley cycles
Has a blizzard for test rides. I got a price of 3300$ for medium, they had 1 in stock.
I went with a sasquatch got a great deal.
Cheers


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm....lou does fit? I am guessing on a 80mm rim?


----------



## Arv (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, The Stock bike off the show room floor. Mulefut 82mm rims - bike frame is a medium - I'm about 5'-10". On this morning commute - 40km/hr (down hill) and no signs of rubbing.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Will it fit Bud/ Lou on 100mm rim's? Couldn't find any information on there site.



temporoad said:


> That RSD Mayor seems to the be best value out there "Complete 1×10 80mm Bluto Fork: CAD $2399.00 MSRP / USD $2249.00 MSRP" and it fits Bud/Lou and 29+ wheels.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

shoo said:


> Will it fit Bud/ Lou on 100mm rim's? Couldn't find any information on there site.


I can't imagine how it wouldn't...I have minimum 8-10 mm clearance all around with Lou on the stock rim


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Tubes or tubeless? Does not look like it would fit on a Clownshoe.. Bummer!



Arv said:


> Yes, The Stock bike off the show room floor. Mulefut 82mm rims - bike frame is a medium - I'm about 5'-10". On this morning commute - 40km/hr (down hill) and no signs of rubbing.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

shoo said:


> Tubes or tubeless? Does not look like it would fit on a Clownshoe.. Bummer!


Don't be such a downer man! Within the last 24hrs we have been told Lou doesn't fit in the rear, only to be shown it does (pics for proof too).

Don't be another virus spreading poison, until you know for sure it doesn't fit.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

prebonked said:


> Bud fits fine on the Bluto. Lou will not fit on the rear. It's too tall! This has been confirmed.


Looks like you got some bad info, and even worse is that you posted it here. EVEN WORSE than that is your info may have convinced a few people to not buy this bike, based on your false statement.

You owe a few people and apology.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> Looks like you got some bad info, and even worse is that you posted it here. EVEN WORSE than that is your info may have convinced a few people to not buy this bike, based on your false statement.
> 
> You owe a few people and apology.


Maybe it doesn't if the frame was a small? Seen it happen, what say you prebonked?

Edit: Only the seat stays should be effected with different size frames.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey, try not to misunderstand my post. I would like it to fit and I would like to know for sure, in the pictures he posted it looks very close. Not spreading any poison here, maybe it's the angle but there does not appear to be much margin for error. On my own bike Bud fits the rear on a 90mm rim but not a 100mm rim.



jonshonda said:


> Don't be such a downer man! Within the last 24hrs we have been told Lou doesn't fit in the rear, only to be shown it does (pics for proof too).
> 
> Don't be another virus spreading poison, until you know for sure it doesn't fit.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

shoo said:


> Hey, try not to misunderstand my post. I would like it to fit and I would like to know for sure, in the pictures he posted it looks very close. Not spreading any poison here, maybe it's the angle but there does not appear to be much margin for error. On my own bike Bud fits the rear on a 90mm rim but not a 100mm rim.


I would have a hard time thinking that 18mm width difference is going to make a tire grow that much. If I remember, a member posted the width difference of lou on 80/100 is 3mm. But I don't remember if that was tubeless.


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> Looks like you got some bad info, and even worse is that you posted it here. EVEN WORSE than that is your info may have convinced a few people to not buy this bike, based on your false statement.
> 
> You owe a few people and apology.


Don't know what else to say dude. 2015 Blizzard. Large frame. Tubeless setup. Surley Lou tire. DIDN'T FIT! Too tall. SAW IT IN PERSON AT THE BIKE SHOP. If it did fit I'd be riding it today. 
False statement? You think I've got nothing better to do than sit around making this **** up? Just trying to give guys a heads up so that they can make an informed decision. 
And if you're the one that dinged my reputation on here, maybe you've got some apologizing to do?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Fat tires can vary significantly in size based on pressure. If someone pumps up a 5" tire to 25 psi [which is a normal skinny tire pressure] and does a test fit it might not turn in the frame. At a normal operating pressure of 8 psi it might be fine. Manufacturing tolerances can also contribute to different results.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe Ben Wa welded that one different


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

prebonked said:


> Don't know what else to say dude. 2015 Blizzard. Large frame. Tubeless setup. Surley Lou tire. DIDN'T FIT! Too tall. SAW IT IN PERSON AT THE BIKE SHOP. If it did fit I'd be riding it today.
> False statement? You think I've got nothing better to do than sit around making this **** up? Just trying to give guys a heads up so that they can make an informed decision.
> And if you're the one that dinged my reputation on here, maybe you've got some apologizing to do?


I am the one who left you the neg rep, because it appears you have made false statements. You "claim" that lou doesn't fit, but yet we have evidence via pictures that it does. I am not sure what the setup was at the shop you were at, but something is not making sense. Maybe the frame was different in some way, or the shop had 20psi into the tire.

Post pics of your experience showing the issue, and proving there isn't more than 12psi, and I will retract my statement. Until then my opinion will remain unchanged.:skep:

You won't be getting an apology from me any time soon, and the comment in the neg rep you left me isn't going to help you either.:nono:


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Maybe Ben Wa welded that one different


That guy better have a nice set of balls to be doing something like that!!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

jonshonda said:


> That guy better have a nice set of balls to be doing something like that!!


Rock hard man rock hard!!


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

So on the topic of snow tires, I took blizzy out in the snow for the 1st time wed night. Had a blast, but tire traction wasn't quite as good as I was expecting. Mind you this was my 4th ride on my 1st fat bike and 1st time in the snow, so not a lot of experience to draw on.. Was hoping to get some feedback on these tires (bulldozers) in the snow? Trying to figure out if it was me, the wet snow, psi, the tires or a combo of all of these. 
Also, I've definitely noticed a lot of self steer on my 1st few rides. Is this these tires or just par for the course on a 4.7 tire at 6 psi..

Any thoughts are appreciated as I'm already thinking about buying new tires. Maybe bud & lou's.. LoL. Speaking of which, I'll buy your lou off you prebonked.
Was even starting to think about a studded dill5 up front and lou on the back?

Ringwood State Park,


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

EC_Rider said:


> View attachment 942491
> View attachment 942490
> View attachment 942492
> So on the topic of snow tires, I took blizzy out in the snow for the 1st time wed night. Had a blast, but tire traction wasn't quite as good as I was expecting. Mind you this was my 4th ride on my 1st fat bike and 1st time in the snow, so not a lot of experience to draw on.. Was hoping to get some feedback on these tires (bulldozers) in the snow? Trying to figure out if it was me, the wet snow, psi, the tires or a combo of all of these.
> ...


Nice! Nothing like a nite ride in the snow.

Lol on the Lou. "Lou" was out workin it today on a 9Zero7 frame with all the components, etc. from the Blizzard, minus the Bulldozers of course.

Happy trails..


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Just for comparison I have the Surly Nate tires and no slipping on snow so far and I can climb most snowy hills with the exception of the very long steep hills which cause slippage even in the summer if you're not careful. Braking on snow is also very good.
I only start to feel self steer when aired down to 8 psi or lower.
I would run Bud and Lou for winter months if they fit.


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

Thinking of picking up one of the frame bags. Does any one have any feedback on them?


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> I am the one who left you the neg rep, because it appears you have made false statements. You "claim" that lou doesn't fit, but yet we have evidence via pictures that it does. I am not sure what the setup was at the shop you were at, but something is not making sense. Maybe the frame was different in some way, or the shop had 20psi into the tire.
> 
> Post pics of your experience showing the issue, and proving there isn't more than 12psi, and I will retract my statement. Until then my opinion will remain unchanged.:skep:
> 
> You won't be getting an apology from me any time soon, and the comment in the neg rep you left me isn't going to help you either.:nono:


Once again, I know what I saw-- in person. I'm just the messenger here. I only chimed in to try to be helpful to my fellow riders and share my experience. Believe me, I was really looking forward to picking up my Blizzard last Friday with Bud and Lous installed. 
The LBS went to the trouble of ordering a new 907 frame in my size, color of my choice, and exchanging all of the components from the Blizzard along with eating the extra cost of providing the 9Zero7 frame to accommodate my desire for Lou. Kudos to them. Was the tire overinflated? I don't know, I didn't put a gauge on it, I assume it wasn't as this LBS is well known and the owner has many years of experience in the industry and has been building Fat Bikes for quite some time. 
As for pics of the tire not fitting, I don't have any. However, the LBS took some and sent them to Rocky Mountain. 
In conclusion, I've spent way too much time trying to "defend" myself on this topic and am done. Again, just wanted to help. 
As for the negative feedback from you or an apology. Don't' care, whateves. If it makes you feel good that you're a MTBR "cop", have at it. My suggestion would be to spend some more time riding instead. 
If you want to know any more about this topic I suggest you;
Figure out from my profile what state I'm from-
Get on Rocky Mountain's website-
Find the dealers in my state-
Call around until you find the dealer that I worked with and debate it with him/accuse him of "false statements",etc. I'm sure you'll be able to teach him a thing or two. After all, as your profile indicates you've been riding since 2011. Wow.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like your the downer. You have no more actual fact than me but you gave me negative rep.

Based on the pictures that were shown of a Lou on a 82mm rim with a tube I still feel my presumption is correct. It does not look like Bud or Lou on a Clownshoe tubeless would fit on the Rear of the Blizzard. I would like to be wrong and hope I am.



shoo said:


> Tubes or tubeless? Does not look like it would fit on a Clownshoe.. Bummer!


I have similar clearance on my bike.
I ran Bud and Lou on UMA II 90mm rims for a good part of the winter last year, pressure varied from 3psi to 10 psi. With a tube in the rear Lou measures 110mm at 9psi, the tires have never been over 20psi and that was just to seat the bead. If I put that same tire on a Clownshoe it measures 118mm at 9psi and does not fit on the rear of my bike. I am afraid my tire would not fit tubeless on the 90mm rim. Here are some pictures of the clearance. 

FTW_0047 by bdroit, on Flickr
 FTW_0048 by bdroit, on Flickr
 FTW_0049 by bdroit, on Flickr


jonshonda said:


> I would have a hard time thinking that 18mm width difference is going to make a tire grow that much. If I remember, a member posted the width difference of lou on 80/100 is 3mm. But I don't remember if that was tubeless.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

First impressions: I opted to buy the Rocky Mtn frame bag. It was only drilled for two holes on the top yet there are three bosses on the underside of the top tube. I made the third hole in the bag (used a soldering iron to melt the hole in the fabric) and had to slot two of the holes in the plastic insert to make it fit. IMHO it is overpriced and on the small side but will be useful. 

After four weeks: still liking the bag. Once on it is not a quick remove item like a Velcro attached bag would be. So far carried tube, gloves, and food. Right side pocket is big; left is long and narrow. Access is easy. Can fit small water bottle on down tube. 

urmb


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

Anyone had the rear hub nuts loosen? There appears to be nothing to lock the nuts in a desired position. I snugged them hand tight plus 1/8 turn and hoping the throughaxle will keep things tight, though I could have tightened further. Shop didn't have a clear answer about how tight.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm getting a lot of self steer on dry dirt. I've tried everything from 4 to 20 psi, and it still gets it. I'm going to switch to tubeless in the hopes that the lower rotational mass will lower the gyroscopic feel. I'll probably end up getting an angleset to see if head angle will reduce some of the self steer feeling. I am so used to slack head angles (65-66*) that this thing feels pretty much like a cyclecross bike to me. That being said, it climbs like a mountain goat.


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

Having horrible self steer issues here as well...I think its the direction of the tires. I reversed the rear tire and it tracked virtually dead straight with 9.7psi, front was still everywhere. Going to reverse the front one and see what happens


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

cool, keep us posted. I thought all my self-steer was due to the front tire alone, but now you've got me wondering if the rear is contributing to it.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

sixstringsteve said:


> I'm getting a lot of self steer on dry dirt. I've tried everything from 4 to 20 psi, and it still gets it. I'm going to switch to tubeless in the hopes that the lower rotational mass will lower the gyroscopic feel. I'll probably end up getting an angleset to see if head angle will reduce some of the self steer feeling. I am so used to slack head angles (65-66*) that this thing feels pretty much like a cyclecross bike to me. That being said, it climbs like a mountain goat.


To raise the front end and slackein, I'd put a 120mm cartridge in the fork before I tried an angleset. Cheaper and easier.


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

sixstringsteve said:


> I'm getting a lot of self steer on dry dirt. I've tried everything from 4 to 20 psi, and it still gets it. I'm going to switch to tubeless in the hopes that the lower rotational mass will lower the gyroscopic feel. I'll probably end up getting an angleset to see if head angle will reduce some of the self steer feeling. I am so used to slack head angles (65-66*) that this thing feels pretty much like a cyclecross bike to me. That being said, it climbs like a mountain goat.


You do realize you'll need a pint of Stans sealant to go tubeless,....which is heavier, a tube or pint of Stans? Granted the excess Stans will stay around the area of the contact patch but that's A LOT of fluid.

I was real close to popping on a XL Blizzard today at my local LBS, when talking tubeless I determined this bike would not get enough daily use even during winter months here in the SE to justify tubeless maintenance with refreshing the Stans and would stick with tubes. But I haven't committed to buying one yet, really feel I need a Carbon Hardtail back in the quiver before a Fat Bike, but the other part of me says the Fat Bike will be good endurance training with all that mass moving around as fast as I can for 1.5 hours 1-2 nights a week.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I'm aware of that. Stock OE Surly Tubes weigh in the neighborhood of 450-500g, (1lb) which is the same weight of a pint of Stan's. Maybe I'll try to get away with a little less Stan's. Tubeless may not be the right answer to shave weight, but it definitely won't be any heavier than what I'm running right now. Hopefully with the liquid sitting at the bottom of the tire it won't self steer as much. Who knows, it'll be a cheap experiment.

I need to look into lighter tube options as well and then weigh my options.

I've read that others have saved over .5 lb per wheel by going tubeless. I'll have to see if there really is any weight savings to be had. I may just run a lightweight 26x2.4 presta tube, I've heard others have success with that.


----------



## ishpeming (Feb 23, 2012)

Concerning the "self steer" issue: I have 4 years and almost 4000 miles riding and commuting fat. Mostly on a 9 zero 7. My feeling is that the blizzard has much less self steer. I believe all fat bikes have it to some degree. I am pleased that my blizzard minimizes it.


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

About the stock tubes on my Blizzard, weighed in at 560. Replaced them with Bontrager 2.5-2.7 tubes at 280. Easy way to shed .6# per wheel. 0 problems over a couple of years on 4.0 tires and none so far with these 4.7s. My guess is that tubeless might save only another 100g or so per wheel.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Good info, thanks. The self steer only bothers me when I'm above 15 mph on twisty singletrack.


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

some dude said:


> You do realize you'll need a pint of Stans sealant to go tubeless,....which is heavier, a tube or pint of Stans? Granted the excess Stans will stay around the area of the contact patch but that's A LOT of fluid.
> 
> I was real close to popping on a XL Blizzard today at my local LBS, when talking tubeless I determined this bike would not get enough daily use even during winter months here in the SE to justify tubeless maintenance with refreshing the Stans and would stick with tubes. But I haven't committed to buying one yet, really feel I need a Carbon Hardtail back in the quiver before a Fat Bike, but the other part of me says the Fat Bike will be good endurance training with all that mass moving around as fast as I can for 1.5 hours 1-2 nights a week.


No need for a pint of sealant in tubeless ready rims and tires. I'm running 6 oz per tire. I've ran between 5 and 9psi dependant on the conditions and have not lost any air pressure.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Had a great night snow ride tonight. Two Blizzards, One Pug and one Borealis...all getting a long fine:thumbsup: Fat biking is such a fatabulous activity.









I converted my Blizzard's front tire to tubeless two days ago and it has held well. Followed this video: 



 Yes socked feet work for getting tire off.

Once we hit the snow, I lowered my tire pressure. Buddy had a new digital gauge that measures down to 0.1 psi, so I used it to measure my front(tubeless) tire. I had went a bit low down to 2.6 psi. I rode it at that pressure for about 2 miles of mostly climbing without any problems. I put a bit of air back in for the downhill return section. I used three cups of stans; about a half a cup leaked out before I got it too seal. The tire bead is so tight in the rim that I am not too worried about it burping.

The other Blizzard has been tubeless for over two weeks. 
Dropped the pressure in my rear to 3.5psi.

One more thing. I contacted Rocky as I wanted to put on a 22T chainring on the Blizz. They replied quickly. Here is what they told me. The stock chain ring is a special design narrow-wide ring they had Race Face make for them. It is also offset for better chain line on the Blizz. So no 22T for me unless I put a front derailleur on and try normal chainrings. May also consider 40T rear cassette conversion.

urmb


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like the Sun rims are easy to set up tubeless but not so easy to remove the tire. Is that with the stock tires. I think V tires have a little stiffer sidewall than Surly and 45 North tires.

Thats good info about the chainring. Rocky clearly put a lot of thought into the bike.



urmb said:


> Had a great night snow ride tonight. Two Blizzards, One Pug and one Borealis...all getting a long fine:thumbsup: Fat biking is such a fatabulous activity.
> 
> View attachment 943830
> 
> ...


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

urmb said:


> May also consider 40T rear cassette conversion.
> 
> urmb


That is the way to go, either 40t or 42t inexpensive mod.


----------



## Fejjo (Sep 2, 2014)

^about that: noob to parts, etc. I like the 1x10 and the low gearing but I wish I could just have one or two larger gears as I find the high end isn't enough - are you talking about a whole new rear cassette or is it possible to remove and replace a couple of sprockets?


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

this is what I am talking about. OneUp Components Canada - OneUp Components CANADA


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

went 36-22 - 2x10 on the blizzard. probably the best upgrade you could do to the bike, especially if you have to ride to/from your trails. the normal race face turbine chainrings are offset. all the narrow-wide design was for was to try to keep the chain on the chainring better running 1x10.


----------



## mfc1972 (Sep 7, 2009)

123


----------



## Fejjo (Sep 2, 2014)

temporoad said:


> this is what I am talking about. OneUp Components Canada - OneUp Components CANADA


This exactly. Thanks!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

mfc1972 said:


> @urmb, came across these folks, Granny Gears, according to the website they make a 22T narrow wide granny.:thumbsup:


I also am concerned about low gear. My Moonlander has a 22chainring/ 36 cog. Wanted to duplicate it on the Blizzard. Are you saying the 24t chainring can be swapped out for the 22 with no problem? Most of my riding is slow. I'm in the 22 and mostly the 5 inside cogs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> I am the one who left you the neg rep, because it appears you have made false statements. You "claim" that lou doesn't fit, but yet we have evidence via pictures that it does. I am not sure what the setup was at the shop you were at, but something is not making sense. Maybe the frame was different in some way, or the shop had 20psi into the tire.
> 
> Post pics of your experience showing the issue, and proving there isn't more than 12psi, and I will retract my statement. Until then my opinion will remain unchanged.:skep:
> 
> You won't be getting an apology from me any time soon, and the comment in the neg rep you left me isn't going to help you either.:nono:


I brought my wheel to my LBS(Rocky Mt. dealer)today to have the hub looked at. Got talking about how "Lou" didn't fit on the rear of the Blizzard and that there was a doubter on this forum. He just sent me these two pictures of my wheel, the original off of the 2015 Blizzard, with a Lou installed, 8 PSI, mounted on a Blizzard frame he has in his shop. Yes, it's true..it still doesn't fit.

For those that didn't follow prior, I wound up going with a 9 Zero 7 frame because Lou didn't fit on the Blizzard I originally bought from him.

"jonshonda" if you still think I'm "making false statements"/"spreading poision", etc., give Mike V. a call at Timberline Bikes. 719-635-9772. He'd be happy to confirm it further.

After that maybe you'll "man-up" with an apology and remove the bad rep you gave me? :nono:


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you prebonked for sharing the pics.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

^ what size blizzard is that?


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the pics of the issue, would love to know the frame size for future reference.


----------



## mfc1972 (Sep 7, 2009)

123


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

He previously posted that it was a large.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

prebonked said:


> I brought my wheel to my LBS(Rocky Mt. dealer)today to have the hub looked at. Got talking about how "Lou" didn't fit on the rear of the Blizzard and that there was a doubter on this forum. He just sent me these two pictures of my wheel, the original off of the 2015 Blizzard, with a Lou installed, 8 PSI, mounted on a Blizzard frame he has in his shop. Yes, it's true..it still doesn't fit.
> 
> For those that didn't follow prior, I wound up going with a 9 Zero 7 frame because Lou didn't fit on the Blizzard I originally bought from him.
> 
> ...


Dude, trying to get honda-boy to man up is going to prove impossible for you. I hesitate to call him a troll, but he has a lot of troll-ish tendencies. And he can neg rep me all he wants for that.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any issues with the Bluto in the cold weather? LBS is saying they will not hold up in the cold.


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

Fejjo said:


> ^about that: noob to parts, etc. I like the 1x10 and the low gearing but I wish I could just have one or two larger gears as I find the high end isn't enough - are you talking about a whole new rear cassette or is it possible to remove and replace a couple of sprockets?


Are you looking for lower or higher gearing? 42T in the back gets you lower. If you want to go the other way, 26T (or larger) in the front can give you a higher top end. AbsoluteBlack has 26T NW that looks like it would be a drop in for the stock 24T 64BCD. Thinking about that or trying a 30T NW in the mid ring position with no front derr, hand shift when needed.


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

blockphi said:


> Dude, trying to get honda-boy to man up is going to prove impossible for you. I hesitate to call him a troll, but he has a lot of troll-ish tendencies. And he can neg rep me all he wants for that.


Lol, I'll give him a chance. 
Thanks.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

prebonked said:


> Lol, I'll give him a chance.
> Thanks.


The worst part is that he sometimes gives really good, spot on info. But other times...dang man, no social skills at all. Of course, I'm kinda trollin' right now myself aren't I? I don't even have a Rocky.


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

Aceldama said:


> Thanks for the pics of the issue, would love to know the frame size for future reference.


I just called the shop. The pictures are from a Med frame. Mine was a large but of course didn't fit either. Shop says the chainstays are the same dimensions on both size frames. 
Mike V., the Rocky Mountain dealer, said to call if any of you guys want to talk about it. 719-635-9772.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

RockyJo1 said:


> Any issues with the Bluto in the cold weather? LBS is saying they will not hold up in the cold.


I've ridden mine in the single digits F and I only notice a negligible difference. It's a little less active, as you would expect, but still works fine. (My bluto is not on a Blizzard.) I only have a few rides in the extreme cold so I can't speak to longevity, but performance is fine.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

mfc1972 said:


> @canoe, I would never definitively say anything on this forum, somebody is bound to tear you a new one if they think you are wrong. At any rate, as far as I can tell the only thing that makes this drivetrain "custom" is the use of a narrow wide granny which is not commonly available. I would think that a smaller ring would work as long as it's a N/W, and chain length is adjusted accordingly.


I was confused about the part that said the 24T NW is offset for better chain line. It sounds like RM is saying that a standard 22T, not being offset, would not be optimal for chain line.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

prebonked said:


> I just called the shop. The pictures are from a Med frame. Mine was a large but of course didn't fit either. Shop says the chainstays are the same dimensions on both size frames.
> Mike V., the Rocky Mountain dealer, said to call if any of you guys want to talk about it. 719-635-9772.


I spoke with Mike today, nice fella he is! We talked about prebonked's frame, and he said that he thought it was a 2014 frame, not a 2015. He said the 2015 will take 2 lou's butt to gut, no prob. He also mentioned that prebonked preferred to ride w/o a saddle, and never lubed anything on his bike......ANYTHING!! He also found it interesting that his handlebar grips smelled like astroglide. :ihih:

Ok, so some of that isn't true. :skep:

Ok, all of it.

Prebonked, I am sorry that your bike doesn't take a Lou, but am guessing you love the 9ZERO7. Is it a 2015?

I ride a 9zero7, so you really can't be too mad at a fellow 9z7 owner. :devil:


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

prebonked said:


> I just called the shop. The pictures are from a Med frame. Mine was a large but of course didn't fit either. Shop says the chainstays are the same dimensions on both size frames.
> Mike V., the Rocky Mountain dealer, said to call if any of you guys want to talk about it. 719-635-9772.


The chainstays will be the same but the seat stays will be a little different between sizes. They have to be as the seat tube gets shorter the down tube gets lower which also shortens the seat stays and brings em down at the same time which puts that little arch support thing closer to the tires. Jeez we should be done with tire fitting issues, that was so 2012.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I will give PB a little pos to make up for Jon.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Arv said:


> Yes, The Lou "*DOES"* fit the rear, see attached. I figured the Rocky guys would have tried the Lou on the Rear of the 2015 for sure. Studded 5" Dillinger on the front with room to spare.
> 
> Yes, the bike is dirty; Daily Commuter.
> 
> ...


Why does it fit with room to spare on this guys bike?


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Wa wa, hey what about me? He neg ripped me too.....



bdundee said:


> I will give PB a little pos to make up for Jon.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shoo said:


> Wa wa, hey what about me? He neg ripped me too.....


Done but any further request must be made through paypal in the form of a donation to my favorite charity AKA ME.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay okay.

I thought you were having trouble with that offshore account though.



bdundee said:


> Done but any further request must be made through paypal in the form of a donation to my favorite charity AKA ME.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

hamtaro said:


> went 36-22 - 2x10 on the blizzard. probably the best upgrade you could do to the bike, especially if you have to ride to/from your trails. the normal race face turbine chainrings are offset. all the narrow-wide design was for was to try to keep the chain on the chainring better running 1x10.


What derailleur did you use?

urmb


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Taking the chainring discussion a little bit further down the trail, I took off the 24T wide-narrow chainring to try a standard 22T chainring.

This is the stock wide narrow chainring








All I had was a used Shimano 9-speed 22T chainring.

I measured the distance from the rear frame mounting point (for the front derailleur) to the inside of the chainring as best as I could with my caliper. The standard chainring sits ~2-3 mm more to the outside then the stock "offset" chainring. In the work stand it shifted well to all gears. I rode it around the yard and it shifted fine and the chain stayed on.

Will report on trail ride once it happens.

urmb


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

urmb said:


> What derailleur did you use?
> 
> urmb


shimano xt fd, the dedicated 2 chainring one. they are designed for 38t min chainring so it sits a wee bit high with the 36, but still works. raceface use a different offset on their chainrings than shimano do. I could only see someone having issues with the offset differences if you ran shimano rings as a 2 or 3x10 setup on the raceface crank. 
Don't ya love the non inclusion of a self extracting crank bolt! come on raceface this is 2014!!!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

bdundee said:


> Done but any further request must be made through paypal in the form of a donation to my favorite charity AKA ME.


See....now bOb is just your run-of-the-mill rep whore. He gives it to everyone. In fact, so many people get it from him, he is willing to take money for it.

Just like when you bagged that loose girl in high school/college. If felt really good at first, and you were proud of yourself. Then the high wore off, and you realized that you are just another stain on her sheets. The next day you feel the need to get tested, and when you get the results...NEG REP!!

Don't go chasin' water falls.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

urmb said:


> Taking the chainring discussion a little bit further down the trail, I took off the 24T wide-narrow chainring to try a standard 22T chainring.
> 
> This is the stock wide narrow chainring
> View attachment 944167
> ...


I'll be interested to see how the trail test goes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shoo said:


> Okay okay.
> 
> I thought you were having trouble with that offshore account though.


Just I minor hiccup but up and going again


jonshonda said:


> Just like when you bagged that loose girl in high school/college. If felt really good at first, and you were proud of yourself. Then the high wore off, and you realized that you are just another stain on her sheets. The next day you feel the need to get tested, and when you get the results...NEG REP!!
> 
> Don't go chasin' water falls.


True story and it was that test where they stick that little barb wire thingie in the end of you know what, at least I wasn't alone there where a few other guys from the same chick there to keep me company.. Well that wasn't the worst thing they lost the test so they had to do it again. Also not the worst thing I had to tell my girlfriend at the time that she also needed to get tested and that really didn't go over so well. On top of it all they told me the test wasn't 100% accurate so I had to take the meds anyways, so why not just give me the meds and skip the test? Ah wasn't college fun.


----------



## Fejjo (Sep 2, 2014)

ramshackle said:


> Are you looking for lower or higher gearing? 42T in the back gets you lower. If you want to go the other way, 26T (or larger) in the front can give you a higher top end. AbsoluteBlack has 26T NW that looks like it would be a drop in for the stock 24T 64BCD. Thinking about that or trying a 30T NW in the mid ring position with no front derr, hand shift when needed.


After the higher end, so thanks for commenting (also made me spend a ton of time reading and learning). If I changed out to a 26T do I need a different bash plate?


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Fejjo said:


> After the higher end, so thanks for commenting (also made me spend a ton of time reading and learning). If I changed out to a 26T do I need a different bash plate?


I think you will have plenty of coverage for a 26T with the stock bash ring.

urmb


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

Self steer update: have now got both tires reversed and given it a good test on single track, rutted dh, soft dirt/pine needles, tarmac road. It is a completely different bike, self steer basically disappeared to the point that you only notice the side lugs grabbing on ruts. I can not say if you loose traction as I didn't run them the correct way long enough to make a judgment. Running 8psi front and 9psi rear, 50mm stem and 720 wide bars on a small frame. Basically feels like a fat tyred 29er.

It only has 10mm gap at seat stay bridge so i'm guessing lou's won't fit.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

OK here is the trail review for using a standard 22T chainring replacing the narrow wide 24T stock chainring. Reason: want lower gear. 
Installed a brand new unused, fresh RaceFace RR64 x 22 Team chainring. Before the ride, I took the bike out and bounced it until my wrists hurt, rode over curbs and launched off curbs hard in the lowest and the highest gear to see if I would loose the chain. Chain stayed on without even a small goldfish fish fart of movement.

I rode with the chainring on my most difficult snow ride so far this year (1900+ feet of climbing, 2hours&42 minutes moving, 12.4 miles). Rode on the following: on pavement, low snow year so far. Snow on road. Runners packed path. Snowshoe people tracks on trail. Runners tracks on trail. Packed singletrack. Packed slot car track (only option frozen tire width rut). Crusted snow. etc.... Couple of short root launches(foot or less) Fast choppy sections from frozen runner tracks (liking the Bluto on these sections:thumbsup. I stayed mostly in third gear with 1st and 2nd used on several steep climbs. Shifted down before and during climbs.

Bombing back down the road I got into gear 10. Also swerved into runner pocked snow sections to see if the chain would come off. Rear derailleur clutch was engaged.

Quick summary: Drivetrain works fine with a 22T Raceface chainring. Chainline at chainring is outward ~3mm from stock set-up.

Any guesses as to why Rocky made the narrow-wide? Maybe as the chain stretches performance will change?

































urmb


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent report. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

they made the narrow-wide so the chain wouldn't drop off as easy


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

My Rocky Mountain Vertex drops the chain all the time, maybe thats why they did not go 2X10, they haven't figured it out.


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

have had no issues with the 2x10 on my blizzard. 1x10 and 1x11 seems to be the in thing at the moment. there were a few companies back in 2001/2002 doing 2x9...cannondale and ritchie spring to mind


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Rocky Blizzard frame bag is on sale Blizzard custom frame bag - Rocky Mountain Bicycles


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been borrowing a friends XL Blizzard the past couple of days and only real pedal time I've been able to get on it was around a very soft grassy field in sandy soil and a very small portion of a sandy Hare Scramble course Sunday. The 24 tooth seems way too short for me. I run a 36 tooth on my XC 1x10 with a 40 tooth OneUp conversion. I'd be inclined to go 26 or even 28 tooth on a Blizzard and do a OneUp kit on it with 42 tooth big ring for the really slow climbs. I pretty much stayed in the top 3 gears the 3 or so miles I pedaled his bike with stock front ring. Granted I'm riding in GA and would be using as a back-up/something different to ride on wetter winter leafy day type rides with an occasional sandy ride in FL through out the rear but primary use would be scouting out my Hare Scramble races day before the race as walking them takes to darn long and being used up moto/dirt bike tracks a conventional MTB is not as practical.


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

bdundee said:


> I will give PB a little pos to make up for Jon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

So despite the conflicting reports I decided to pull the trigger on a set of Bud & Lou's (wasn't thrilled with the Bulldozers in the snow) and find our for myself if they would fit. Just got off the phone with my LBS and they fit!! I have a Med frame. I will post a pic of the clearance after I pick her up.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Good to hear. Based on Surly's listed tire dimensions they should fit(http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/SURLY_Tire_Geometries.pdf). Diameter: 759 mm. Radius is 379.5 mm. 379.5 mm x 1 inch /25.4 mm = 14.9 inches. If you do not have a Lou already, measure from the rear wheel drop out center to the seat stay arch. Should be greater than 15 inches. Based on this, a Lou will fit on my large Blizzard.

urmb


----------



## prebonked (Nov 21, 2006)

EC_Rider said:


> So despite the conflicting reports I decided to pull the trigger on a set of Bud & Lou's (wasn't thrilled with the Bulldozers in the snow) and find our for myself if they would fit. Just got off the phone with my LBS and they fit!! I have a Med frame. I will post a pic of the clearance after I pick her up.


Hey EC,

Curious if your tires are setup tubeless. Sumpins weird with this situation as I'm sure you've seen the pics I posted of Lou on a med Blizzard not fitting,(didn't fit the large either)and the pictures of somebody else's apparently fitting fine. I don't know...:madman:
Maybe I've got a mutant Lou? Anyrate, glad it's working out for you.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

And the plot thickens for prebonked and the case of the "no room for Lou" saga.


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Speedway in Anchorage said there is no problem getting a bud or Lou to fit when I was there looking at one yesterday. I was looking at the small to upgrade from my current low budget fat bike.


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

my small blizzard measures 15.5" from drop out center to seat stay arch. Do the surley measurements include the tread or is that just the bare casing measurements. If its just the casing measurements then by the time you add tread on its going to be a really tight fit.


Duh answered my own questions by clicking on the surley link!


----------



## EC_Rider (Oct 24, 2014)

prebonked said:


> Hey EC,
> 
> Curious if your tires are setup tubeless. Sumpins weird with this situation as I'm sure you've seen the pics I posted of Lou on a med Blizzard not fitting,(didn't fit the large either)and the pictures of somebody else's apparently fitting fine. I don't know...:madman:
> Maybe I've got a mutant Lou? Anyrate, glad it's working out for you.


Just got back from the shop. Its currently set up with a tube at max PSI. The new tire hairs are are just brushing the seat stay arch. Didn't want to go tubeless until I got a few rides in on the new rubber. Will post a pic in the light tomorrow, unless I go shred some POW on the mtn instead. Thank You Ullr! Keep it coming


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally picked up a Lou. Wow those Bulldozers are hard to get off the Mulefut rims after being set up tubeless. So I mounted the Lou on the rear wheel with a tube in. Tire pressure is around 15psi. See pictures.

















Chain Stays








I pumped the Lou up to almost 28-30 PSI to see what would happen and it did start to rub in one spot on the seat stay arch. The Lou is also out of round more than I expected. This is twice the Surly pressure max level.

I set it up tubeless and put it back in at high pressure. It fit in better tubeless than tubed at high pressure.

urmb


----------



## remchab (Dec 11, 2014)

Got my Blizzard today and yes Lou does fit a Medium frame by a .25" on eatch sides. :thumbsup:


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Just for fun I would love to see one on a ClownShoe.



remchab said:


> View attachment 945947
> View attachment 945948
> View attachment 945949
> 
> ...


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

What the weight of the blizzard with the aluminum fork? Size small. It looks like that will be the right size for me 5'7" 29"inseam


----------



## remchab (Dec 11, 2014)

I think it weight around 32 pounds you can save two by going tubeless.
I am 5'8" and I choose the medium size the best you can do is to try them both.


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

remchab said:


> I think it weight around 32 pounds you can save two by going tubeless.
> I am 5'8" and I choose the medium size the best you can do is to try them both.


Thanks, I had seen the 32 pound number earlier but the pictures accompanying all had bluto's.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone put a ground control on the rear of a Blizzard yet?

urmb


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Lou update. My lou fit on the rear when first installed. See my pictures in an earlier post. Since riding it around the yard (haven't even taken it on a real ride yet) and making it tubeless, it is out of round in one spot by the label by a bit over 1/4 inch. Enough so that it rubs about 6 center knobs on the seat stay arch. :cryin: They do not rub enough to stop the tire when pedaling but enough to stop a slow spin of the tire with the bike in the stand. I have tested high, medium and low pressures and went back to a tube and it still rubs. Anyone have a Lou stretch or similar anomally? I have checked the bead to rim seal and it is good. I am taking it back to the LBS. 

Back to the Bulldozer which at least seals a lot better to the Mulefut rims. 
urmb


----------



## remchab (Dec 11, 2014)

urmb this is certainly uncommon I'm riding my LOU at 6psi. And after 6 hours of riding it stays in place with no scubbing yet.
Maybe you should have the Ground Control it's a pretty good tire too.


----------



## adenton42 (Aug 15, 2007)

Good afternoon fellas, long time listener, first time caller....

I don't have too much to add to the discussion. I am having hub issues as well, which will hopefully get sorted by my LBS next week when I bring it in.

Anyway, those with a size large frame can save some $$$ over the Porcelain Rocket bag by modifying a size small Relevate Designs Tangle Bag ($68). There wan't much room to spare so I think that those with a smaller frame may not have much luck.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

shoo said:


> Okay okay.
> 
> I thought you were having trouble with that offshore account though.





urmb said:


> Lou update. My lou fit on the rear when first installed. See my pictures in an earlier post. Since riding it around the yard (haven't even taken it on a real ride yet) and making it tubeless, it is out of round in one spot by the label by a bit over 1/4 inch. Enough so that it rubs about 6 center knobs on the seat stay arch. :cryin: They do not rub enough to stop the tire when pedaling but enough to stop a slow spin of the tire with the bike in the stand. I have tested high, medium and low pressures and went back to a tube and it still rubs. Anyone have a Lou stretch or similar anomally? I have checked the bead to rim seal and it is good. I am taking it back to the LBS.
> 
> Back to the Bulldozer which at least seals a lot better to the Mulefut rims.
> urmb


Fat tires will stretch and grow a little with time.


----------



## hubick (Aug 16, 2009)

shoo said:


> Just for fun I would love to see one on a ClownShoe.


2015 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, size Large, with 100mm wide Surly Clown Shoe rim and 4.8" Lou tire:


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting that adenton42. Gives one hope.
As for my Lou, the LBS tried one off the shelf and it had the same issue and a snaky part. He felt it was worse than mine. He called Surly and they are sending out a new Lou.

urmb


----------



## mrrestless (Apr 27, 2007)

*Blizzard owners only*

We have a new FB group page for Blizzard owners called: BLIZZARD Watch (Fatbikes). If you own a Blizzard please find us on Facebook.
Thx.
http://https://www.facebook.com/groups/322423367942690/


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

Picked up a blizzard the other day. What an awesome bike


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

lstone84 said:


> The Fatboy does climb better though


Due to the head angle you reckon?


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

bluedog11 said:


> Looked at the Blizzard today. Thinking of purchasing one as my first fat bike. I like the 1 by 10 gearing but am concerned with the low gearing. The high gear of 24 front 11 rear is very low. Any thoughts on this? My other 26 inch mountain bikes have a high gear of 32 front and 11 rear which I use. Any impressions of the gearing?


I've wondered about this too. RM is marketing the Blizzard as a "true mountain-bike-feeling fat bike" (whatever that means) and yet specs a front chainring that's too small for anything but slow speed crawling. Kinda limits the versatility of the bike IMO.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

r1Gel said:


> I've wondered about this too. RM is marketing the Blizzard as a "true mountain-bike-feeling fat bike" (whatever that means) and yet specs a front chainring that's too small for anything but slow speed crawling. Kinda limits the versatility of the bike IMO.


There have been only a few instances were I spun out due to gearing. mostly downhill fire roads. And I am running in the lower tooth gears more than my non-fatties 29" that are 30 and 32 tooth fronts. But I haven't found it limiting at all.


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

I converted my blizzard to 2x10 before i even rode it. My riding buddy still has his 1x10 (stock factory)...that 1x10 is really limiting when your riding to/from the trails here. he keeps mentioning he should convert it... he has everything needed except the 2 chainrings!.

The 24 that comes with it is hopeless for doing any real road work, and is not small enough for serious steep gnarly uphills. 1x11 or 2x10 (36/22) is the go here


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

hamtaro said:


> I converted my blizzard to 2x10 before i even rode it. My riding buddy still has his 1x10 (stock factory)...that 1x10 is really limiting when your riding to/from the trails here. he keeps mentioning he should convert it... he has everything needed except the 2 chainrings!.
> 
> The 24 that comes with it is hopeless for doing any real road work, and is not small enough for serious steep gnarly uphills. 1x11 or 2x10 (36/22) is the go here


My thoughts exactly. I find it strange how RM spec'd this bike. Probably just to hit the price point.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

hamtaro said:


> I converted my blizzard to 2x10 before i even rode it. My riding buddy still has his 1x10 (stock factory)...that 1x10 is really limiting when your riding to/from the trails here. he keeps mentioning he should convert it... he has everything needed except the 2 chainrings!.
> 
> The 24 that comes with it is hopeless for doing any real road work, and is not small enough for serious steep gnarly uphills. 1x11 or 2x10 (36/22) is the go here


I'm considering converting mine also. Would you mind listing what particular parts you used for the conversion? Thanks!


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

Shimano SLX shifter, raceface turbine 36/22 chainrings (only cause raceface use some sort of odd offset) Shimano XT direct mount FD.

The Crank does not use a self extracting bolt (cheap skates!!) so you need a decent crank puller, it took 2 of us to undo the bolt. There are no bolts supplied to mount the FD - I used shimano spd cleat bolts, perfect fit.

Converted it really is just like an oversized mtb


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

@kwarwick I have a few parts that I took off my Surly ICT that I am selling: SLX shifters; SLX directmount front der.
I see that we live close to one another.

They are brand new parts.

PM if interested and I'll send you links.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

hamtaro said:


> Shimano SLX shifter, raceface turbine 36/22 chainrings (only cause raceface use some sort of odd offset) Shimano XT direct mount FD.
> 
> The Crank does not use a self extracting bolt (cheap skates!!) so you need a decent crank puller, it took 2 of us to undo the bolt. There are no bolts supplied to mount the FD - I used shimano spd cleat bolts, perfect fit.
> 
> Converted it really is just like an oversized mtb


Thanks for the details!

How is the shifting with the XT FD? Looking at the specs for the FD-M785 it isn't an perfect match for 22/36 front rings. (38/40 big chainring and 12T capacity). SLX version has 14T capacity but the same big ring specs. I'm guessing it works but maybe you get some chain rub on the derailleur in the 22 ring?


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

My Surly O. D. crankset came with 22/36t chainrings and spec'ed with the SLX front der, so that combo works.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

wArden said:


> My Surly O. D. crankset came with 22/36t chainrings and spec'ed with the SLX front der, so that combo works.


I'm sure Surly wouldn't sell a combo that doesn't work, but it may not be optimal.

The matching Shimano's 2x10 SLX crank sets are available in 38/26 or 40/28 so the derailleur was designed specifically for those chain ring combos. SRAM seems to have X7 model specifically for 36/22 combo, but these are perhaps not as readily available or Surly had a contract with Shimano.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

It's a Shimano SLX FD-676D and I know first hand that it works with a 22/36t, no clearance issues. 
We have a few bikes in the shop that I work at that have this setup.
As I said, the one I'm selling is brand new.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

wArden said:


> It's a Shimano SLX FD-676D and I know first hand that it works with a 22/36t, no clearance issues.
> We have a few bikes in the shop that I work at that have this setup.
> As I said, the one I'm selling is brand new.


Rocky is using E2 style direct mount, so that derailleur wouldn't work.


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

kwarwick said:


> Rocky is using E2 style direct mount, so that derailleur wouldn't work.


Okay, the main thing is that you get exactly what you need.


----------



## tdotrider (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess it really comes down to where you ride...in Ontario the 24t x 11-36 is a perfect winter setup...I've been a-ok with 28t x 11-36 on my Mukluk but I suppose moving to 24t on the Blizzard I'll be using a wider range of cogs on the cassette.

I'm hoping that RF starts selling N/W granny rings after market but not sure if that'll happen given that they're already doing the 104bcd N/W rings as well as their direct mount N/W rings


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

tdotrider said:


> I guess it really comes down to where you ride...in Ontario the 24t x 11-36 is a perfect winter setup...I've been a-ok with 28t x 11-36 on my Mukluk but I suppose moving to 24t on the Blizzard I'll be using a wider range of cogs on the cassette.


I agree, so far the 24 with the 11-36 cassette so far has been fine for trail riding... my only concern is when I ride on roads (trail <-> home) I'll be spinning like mad man to keep a reasonable speed. One suggestion I'm considering is just putting another ring in place of the bash guard and then manually moving the chain between rings. Pretty low tech, but since it would only be done for the road portion of the ride it would likely be manageable.


----------



## tdotrider (Aug 1, 2008)

That would certainly work, so long as your chain is long enough to accommodate the bigger chainring...I do something similar in the summer with a dinglespeed setup - one gear for trail, another for bike path or towing the kiddie trailer. It's a bit ghetto but it works...


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

kwarwick said:


> One suggestion I'm considering is just putting another ring in place of the bash guard and then manually moving the chain between rings.


That's super oldschool roadie style.
Back in the early 1900's they were running singlespeed and would have a different sized cog on the opposite side of their rear hub. When they would start a climb they would flip the wheel around for an easier gear.

I am finding the 24t 11-36rear good for winter as well in Ontario trails. I agree having the bigger chainring is ideal for the road bits.


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

kwarwick said:


> Thanks for the details!
> 
> How is the shifting with the XT FD? Looking at the specs for the FD-M785 it isn't an perfect match for 22/36 front rings. (38/40 big chainring and 12T capacity). SLX version has 14T capacity but the same big ring specs. I'm guessing it works but maybe you get some chain rub on the derailleur in the 22 ring?


Don't have any chain rub, FD just sits a wee bit higher than it should. Drops down onto the 22 fine, takes a wee bit more effort to get it from 22 to 36, but still totally acceptable. Had to go for the XT as they are not stocking SLX FD's here for some reason. The raceface rings are c*** compared to shimano...softer alloy etc


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

FD sits higher than its supposed to but works, haven't dropped the chain over the top of the 36 yet and only dropped it once onto the bb shell on a flat sealed road!!

If SRAM make a FD for 36/22 combo that would be the way to go as long as its available in the correct mounting. May have to look into that.

Am I the only one who despises direct mount FD's?


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

hamtaro said:


> View attachment 953206
> View attachment 953207
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah these direct mount derailleurs are pretty lame.... if you could just move that derailleur down a more I'm sure it would improve the shifting.

SRAM definitely has FDs optimized for 2x 36/22 rings, in both X0 and X7 levels.

X0: New SRAM X0 2x10 Speed Front Derailleur Low Direct Mount S3 36T Bottom Pull | eBay

X7: SRAM x7 Front Derailleur 2x10 Low Direct Mount S3 36T Dual Pull MTB Front Mech | eBay

SRAM's 2015 drivetrain compatibility chart: https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...v_a_compatibility_map_2015_mtb_components.pdf


----------



## hamtaro (Dec 2, 2014)

kwarwick said:


> Yeah these direct mount derailleurs are pretty lame.... if you could just move that derailleur down a more I'm sure it would improve the shifting.
> 
> SRAM definitely has FDs optimized for 2x 36/22 rings, in both X0 and X7 levels.
> 
> ...


Have got my LBS to see what is available here...hopefully there is an x7 FD otherwise the XT one will have to do for now.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

hamtaro said:


> Have got my LBS to see what is available here...hopefully there is an x7 FD otherwise the XT one will have to do for now.


Another possible solution is FD-M665 if you can find one. This is the previous gen SLX FD made specifically for 36/22 double crank set. Technically its a 9 speed front derailleur, but in my experience 8/9/10 speed doesn't matter with front derailleurs.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

ordered a blizzard, just got the basic one as I dont think the bluto will enjoy the sand it will see every ride


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

emp? said:


> ordered a blizzard, just got the basic one as I dont think the bluto will enjoy the sand it will see every ride


What did your LBS say the delivery time would be?


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Ducman said:


> What did your LBS say the delivery time would be?


Curious about that too, mine said he wasn't expecting any more this season and the wait would likely be till August.


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Guys, I have a Blizzard that I want to pull off the Bluto fork ad replace it with something rigid. Where can I get the information on the correct fork to buy? Will any old fatbike fork keep the geometry correct?


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

hardcore11 said:


> Hey Guys, I have a Blizzard that I want to pull off the Bluto fork ad replace it with something rigid. Where can I get the information on the correct fork to buy? Will any old fatbike fork keep the geometry correct?


Actually the choices are somewhat limited at the moment. Most of the rigid forks on the market are based on 135mm front spacing, but we need 150mm to match the wider hubs used with the Bluto. Framed has one for their Alaskan fat bike. Alaskan Carbon Fork | Framed Bikes


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

eta should be straight away looking at the stock sheet, im in australia and we are on our 2nd shipment for the 2015 season


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

kwarwick said:


> Actually the choices are somewhat limited at the moment. Most of the rigid forks on the market are based on 135mm front spacing, but we need 150mm to match the wider hubs used with the Bluto. Framed has one for their Alaskan fat bike. Alaskan Carbon Fork | Framed Bikes


After seeing that the Framed carbon fork is rather expensive @ US$399.95 I looked around a bit more and found this one on eBay at a much nicer price: 2015 Fatbike Carbon Fork 15 150mm Skewer D Brake Snow Bike Carbon Fork New Sale | eBay


----------



## adenton42 (Aug 15, 2007)

So while I am patiently waiting for my LBS to replace my rear hub, my curiosity is getting the better of me. Has anyone weighed the factory rigid fork by itself? Thx.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

well i have the bike, rides really nice 
this is my 3rd fatbike and i love the way it handles
rear hub made a huge bang when i first rode it but seemed solid after that
fingers cross it holds up to the first real ride tomorrow


----------



## tdotrider (Aug 1, 2008)

adenton42 said:


> So while I am patiently waiting for my LBS to replace my rear hub, my curiosity is getting the better of me. Has anyone weighed the factory rigid fork by itself? Thx.


Someone elsewhere posted that the rigid Blizzard fork, with axle and crown race, came in at 1240g

seems a bit much considering Salsa's aluminum Bearpaw fork is a claimed 720g


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

720g is for the carbon Salsa Makwa fork that comes on the Beargrease.


----------



## tdotrider (Aug 1, 2008)

Windigo said:


> 720g is for the carbon Salsa Makwa fork that comes on the Beargrease.


This must be a typo though...same goes for the aluminum 2013 Beargrease fork that is also a claimed 720g...

Universal Cycles -- Salsa Bearpaw Fat Bike Fork


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

The Beargrease al fork is also a qr 135 fork, not a thru axle 150mm fork like the one on the Rocky. I just weighed a RM Blizzard fork. 1230 including the axle and star nut. 1100 with the axle out.

I would also like to add a bit about the rear hub on the Blizzard. So far, I've been on mine for about 2 months. The rear hub has seen a lot of miles and a lot of heavy torque. So far, it has been problem free. I degreased it when it was new and lubed it with Hadley teflon oil. Also, it is imperitive to check every few rides that the hub is tight. Put a 17mm wrench on either end of the axle and get it tight. Hubs like this will blow up if they come even a little loose. Loose axles let the freehub move slightly so the pawls don't get the precise engagement they need. I'm confident that with good maintenance, this hub is a decent hub.


----------



## tdotrider (Aug 1, 2008)

Good point about the Beargrease fork being 135 QR...I think the new Bearpaw is 150x15 so that would be a better comparison

The mechanic at my LBS said exactly the same thing about the rear hub - that once degrease & re-lubed out of the box, followed by regular checking of the axle for tightness it shouldn't let you down. Hopefully that will alleviate some concern about the rear hub for folks on the fence about this bike...


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

The 2014 QR drop out Bearpaw I bought weighed over 900 grams without crown race.



tdotrider said:


> Someone elsewhere posted that the rigid Blizzard fork, with axle and crown race, came in at 1240g
> 
> seems a bit much considering Salsa's aluminum Bearpaw fork is a claimed 720g


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

*loving my blizzard so far*









So far this bike has been great. planning a long ride on it for tomorrow. Goodbye trainer!


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Carbon Beargrease has a 142X15 through axle.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I really liked the Beargrease Aluminum fork, mine weighed 724 but I wanted the longer axel to crown that the Bearpaw offered and they listed it at the same weight so I bought one and was shocked that it was heavier than the Beargrease by more than 200 grams. I wanted lighter so I ordered a Carbon Makwa (listed @720) it weighed almost as much as the Bearpaw, I returned it.



Windigo said:


> 720g is for the carbon Salsa Makwa fork that comes on the Beargrease.





tdotrider said:


> This must be a typo though...same goes for the aluminum 2013 Beargrease fork that is also a claimed 720g...
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Salsa Bearpaw Fat Bike Fork


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

first real ride, rear hub slips with any real force put on it (still seated)
pulled it down and its full of thick white seamen looking grease
lets hope the new light oil fixes it or it can go back to rocky


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

still slips, what a pos! dont even need to get out of the saddle, just load it up and pop it goes


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

One of my friend rince clean the ratchet system, poor a couple of drops of synth oil and voila. Been two weeks and no slip. He did that with the new hub he received from warranty (once you skips , their is nothing to be done)


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

im going to put a hope hub in it wont slip then, but yeah the pawls look very round on the corners from the factory its no wonder they dont engage well


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Before riding my Blizzard for the first time I cleaned out the factory grease and replaced with Slick Honey. Even after doing so I think the hub slipped once near the beginning of the very first ride (hard to tell if it was the freehub or the chain slipped on the cassette), but hasn't reoccurred since so I hope that bodes well.

The internal design of this freehub with 6 pawls looks like it should be up to the task, but I think the problem is the leaf springs behind the pawls just aren't very strong and along with the thick factory grease I could see this leading to the pawls engaging slowly/partially and then popping out of the teeth under load.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought a blizzard deore and am waiting for it to arrive. Can anyone tell me how long of a steerer tube I would need on a bluto to fit on the blizzard?


----------



## VBoothe (Oct 21, 2014)

Photos of a Surly Lou setup tubeless on the stock Mulefut rims. Not a alot of clearance but it's good. Large size frame.


----------



## mfc1972 (Sep 7, 2009)

123


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

my LBS has trek, specialized and Rocky. Im thinking i want a Blizzard Deore.... vs the other two. I may put a 30 tooth on the front and a 40 maybe 42 tooth rear cassette if i find it too slow.... Some dillinger 5s for winter. and ride the crap out of it. 

mainly i like the components over the specialized. and i like i can run a dillinger 5 over the trek......... and i have a rocky mountain right now and like sticking to one brand. 

wasnt sure on the bulldozer tires but i guess they roll good but still have grip when they bog down in soft soils....


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

In case anyone else is thinking about the 4.8 knard, it fits with about 1/8" clearance with the stock rims on my XL frame.

I had to move a spacer in the bottom bracket to stop the chain from rubbing the side lugs.

Edit- these are not going to fit without wear on the seat stay bridge. They've grown a little after 1 ride and 24hrs.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

This year, Rocky Mountain has brought back the Blizzard as their only fatbike offering. There are three different levels this season all named after the different temperatures you'll be riding in. Pricing is as follows.
-10° $1,299
-30° $2,199
-50° $2,999


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

RockyJo1 said:


> This year, Rocky Mountain has brought back the Blizzard as their only fatbike offering. There are three different levels this season all named after the different temperatures you'll be riding in. Pricing is as follows.
> -10° $1,299
> -30° $2,199
> -50° $2,999


Yah i seen those this spring. -10 is grey and is a base model, -30 is turquoise and the old deore, the -50 is white and it the bluto model.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the colour of the 30 maybe the local shop will bring one in this year.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

RockyJo1 said:


> This year, Rocky Mountain has brought back the Blizzard as their only fatbike offering. There are three different levels this season all named after the different temperatures you'll be riding in. Pricing is as follows.
> -10° $1,299
> -30° $2,199
> -50° $2,999


Is this US or Canadian? Seems like a big price jump if $USD.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rangie said:


> Is this US or Canadian? Seems like a big price jump if $USD.


It was posted on a Canadian shop Web page.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Any pictures of the new colors? Are they doing a frame kit this year too?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I have pictures of the 50 and the 30 I'll post them when I get home from work


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*50.*

View image: 11536048 1010584912294719 4891192254783404599 n


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*30.*

View image: 11403007 967193499968987 2906644332534378136 n


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Both look nice. Thanks for posting


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

i liked last years colour scheme better TBH. The black with totem graphics was a real looker.


----------



## ice-bike (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi! May I ask you what width in between SS and CS at knob shoulder? ~135mm or more?


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone with a '16, how has your experience been with the rear hub. Anyone have success with the update kit? I've had bad luck with mine. Can't seem to get one ride without something going wrong with the freehub. It's stripped pawls/ring twice, and now drags and winds the chain up. Only 6 or so rides on it. I weight 155 lbs.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a -30 that's a 2016. So far, no problems on about a dozen rides. Which rear hub is on your bike? I also weigh 155 lbs, so far so good.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sun ringle SRC. Pretty sure it's the same hub


----------



## franx (Dec 21, 2015)

I have the '15 model with the Bluto. About 20 rides last winter, 40 something so far since mid-september. Singletrack exclusively with tons of sudden incline changes. The hub skips once or twice per run under heavy load. Around 205 lbs. I'm actually surprised it doesnt give me more grief than that. I can live with it until it blows up on me. It's the Wheeltech Fatso.


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

stew325 said:


> Sun ringle SRC. Pretty sure it's the same hub


If she blows or I end up having any trouble with it I'll let you know.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thought I'd update. The LBS fixed the hub. The one bearing shifted slightly when the axle was tapped out. Just had to tap it back into place, and we're good to go. The shop owner said that it should be good now that it has the updated hardened pawls as well. 

In other news, I ordered a 28 tooth cinch DM ring for it, and I'm going to try the Sun Race 42 Tooth 10 spd cassette. The range feels very limited with the 24 x 11-36.


----------



## ktmben (Jan 18, 2012)

stew325 said:


> Thought I'd update. The LBS fixed the hub. The one bearing shifted slightly when the axle was tapped out. Just had to tap it back into place, and we're good to go. The shop owner said that it should be good now that it has the updated hardened pawls as well.
> 
> In other news, I ordered a 28 tooth cinch DM ring for it, and I'm going to try the Sun Race 42 Tooth 10 spd cassette. The range feels very limited with the 24 x 11-36.


I installed the Shimano 1x11 11-42 this last week and got a few rides on it. The 42 paired with the front 24 is really nice on tough climbs.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

ktmben said:


> I installed the Shimano 1x11 11-42 this last week and got a few rides on it. The 42 paired with the front 24 is really nice on tough climbs.


Wow, I guess so. Must be able to climb walls on it now! Talk about high stress on the freehub though.


----------



## ktmben (Jan 18, 2012)

stew325 said:


> Wow, I guess so. Must be able to climb walls on it now! Talk about high stress on the freehub though.


I like the lower gears because I'm a spinner and my local riding consists of climbing 2000 ft and then descending 2000 ft. For that riding I need some mercy gearing especially considering my lack of fitness this time of year lol.


----------



## Mtflo (Sep 10, 2015)

stew325 said:


> Anyone with a '16, how has your experience been with the rear hub. Anyone have success with the update kit? I've had bad luck with mine. Can't seem to get one ride without something going wrong with the freehub. It's stripped pawls/ring twice, and now drags and winds the chain up. Only 6 or so rides on it. I weight 155 lbs.


mine has had the same problem. Ripped through 2 now it binds when trying to free wheel. LBS has been good so far, but i'm curious to see what they do now.


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

My brother has had isues with his hub making banging noises for a while now, waiting on a proper fix.
Does anyone know if the 16 model got a widened rear end or just moved the bridge a tad bit higher, also has the 120mm front fork changed the geo for the better?


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

Mtflo said:


> mine has had the same problem. Ripped through 2 now it binds when trying to free wheel. LBS has been good so far, but i'm curious to see what they do now.


Did your shop just replace the pawls or did they replace the ratchet ring as well?
The main issue is that the original ratchet ring has bigger chamfers on both sides. Basically what happens is that the contact area for the pawls is too small and they shear.
The new, updated ratchet ring has a minimal chamfer, therefore, greater contact area and less-stress on the pawls.

Any shop that is a Rocky Mountain dealer should be able to replace both components.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mtflo said:


> mine has had the same problem. Ripped through 2 now it binds when trying to free wheel. LBS has been good so far, but i'm curious to see what they do now.


Mine was binding when freewheeling after the fix because one of the cartridge bearings shifted outward when the axle was tapped out. The shop owner fixed it in 2 minutes. Popped it apart and tapped the outer race of the bearing back into place.
It has been good ever since.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Had a buddy bust his rear hub on a ride last week and a few others from the same shop with the issue. Let's hope RM steps up and actually helps the shop with the parts and labor reimbursement, so far the rep for my shop has been mum.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I just replaced my rear hub with a ST Swiss. I have little faith in RM. Last time I needed a free hub body from them, it took months


----------



## wArden (Mar 22, 2004)

It's not necessarily Rocky Mountain's fault. Formula is supplying them with hubs and it may be them that are short on supply.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

wArden said:


> It's not necessarily Rocky Mountain's fault. Formula is supplying them with hubs and it may be them that are short on supply.


In this case it was. I had to send the same info and pictures over and over. And they still sent the wrong part. Just plain incompetence on their part


----------



## Mtflo (Sep 10, 2015)

Mine is a sun-ringle hub. Hope it is an easy fix, trails are prime right now.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

any further updates on the 2016 Blizzard 50?

Apparently they improved the rear tire clearance....is anyone running bigger than the stock Bulldozer?


----------



## Windigo (Jul 24, 2014)

Supposedly just moved the bridge up a little higher but not any wider.


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

Swerny said:


> any further updates on the 2016 Blizzard 50?
> 
> Apparently they improved the rear tire clearance....is anyone running bigger than the stock Bulldozer?


I'm running Bud & Lou on my 2016 Blizzard. They fit fine with a little clearance (maybe 10mm?), but I wouldn't want to go any bigger...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rocky Mountain Blizzard -30 *New* 2017*


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

RockyJo1 said:


>


That's even uglier than the white.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

I like it better than last year's blue and the upgrades to narrower Q, better rear hub, tires, brakes, and drivetrain make it even more attractive


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Blizzard -50 (Alloy, Bluto, 26 x 4.8)









SuziQ -90 (Carbon 27.5 x 3.8)









SuziQ -70 (Carbon 27.5 x 3.8)









SuziQ -50 (Alloy 27.5 x 3.8)









SuziQ -30 (Alloy 27.5 x 3.8)


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Just picked up my new-to-me '16 Blizzard -50. My wife just declared herself a fat bike widow after seeing the glee in my eyes. 

Are there any rear racks that fit specifically on the Blizzard?


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice to see the switch to the DT Swiss rear hubs.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm really having a hard time deciding between the 17' blizzard -50 and the Kona Wozo. I like the Kona's shorter stays, but want the clearance for 4.8 in the rear. Also liking the 67 HTA on the -50. Probably too new for anyone to have ridden both though, I can't find any reviews on the 17 Blizzards.


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey, I just put a deposit on a new '16 Blizzard 30 for $(removed price-it was a bit of a mistake). So I seem to have gotten a good deal. Considering what I was probably going to pay for a used fattie with less desirable components (judging by some outlandish PB f/s ads), I feel there's value there despite not being able to go to 4.8 tires and the risk of hub failure  I am not too powerful with the pedal stroke, so hopefully I won't experience the hub issue. A biggie for me is being able to swap in my 30.9 Command Post IR for the cost of a cable. I might be trying grip studs on the Bulldozer tires - any success stories besides the one account I found?


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey. First post - getting back into mountain biking after a 15 year hiatus and seeing the summer ending has got me itching to keep riding through the winter. Was originally eyeing the 2017 Blizzard -10 at my LBS but don't like some of the downgrades. 

Convinced myself to look at the Blizzard -30 and my LBS told me I could get a 2016 -50 or -30 for a significant discount. I'm tempted because I could potentially get the Bluto model for less than I was going to pay for a '17 rigid, but I'm concerned about the hub issues. What do you guys think? Go for last year's top-end or a brand new mid-pack?


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Was going through the same thought processs. The closeout prices on the 16' models are wicked tempting. I imagine if you are buying it new, the warranty will cover any hub issues.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

Erock503 said:


> Was going through the same thought processs. The closeout prices on the 16' models are wicked tempting. I imagine if you are buying it new, the warranty will cover any hub issues.


That's true, though don't want to be stranded on a trail somewhere with a dead freehub. I emailed the shop owner (he's a great guy) to see what he knows and if he had a lot of defective hubs come in. I think the '16 Sunringle were an improvement over the '15 Wheeltechs, but still with problems.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

Jet Black said:


> That's true, though don't want to be stranded on a trail somewhere with a dead freehub. I emailed the shop owner (he's a great guy) to see what he knows and if he had a lot of defective hubs come in. I think the '16 Sunringle were an improvement over the '15 Wheeltechs, but still with problems.


The hubs seem to start acting up before they die. Mine was only slipping under heavy load when I had it replaced.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

When you hub dies, just throw on a DT Swiss if you want a strong inexpensive hub or an onyx racing products if you want strong, silent and instant engagement


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

I also read some posts where bike shops fixed up the hub with double springs or double pins or something (sorry not quite a bike mechanical genius). I might see if my LBS will do that for me before I ride out so as to preemptively fix the issue. 

But otherwise you guys seem to think the '16 will be worth it? I'll likely order it Tuesday after Canadian thanksgiving (I'll be thankful for an early snowfall this year  )

Edit: So talked to my bike shop today and he said that Rocky recalled the bad hubs and the ones in stock should be okay, but that he would make sure before he orders. Guess I'll know in a couple weeks!


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine had just been assembled, but possibly older stock. Even though one guy in the shop said they would have checked all their stock and replaced any problem ratchet rings, I brought my wheel in and had it checked. It only takes a few minutes to open it up and check and whatdya know - mine needs to have the newer one installed


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

gpeden said:


> Mine had just been assembled, but possibly older stock. Even though one guy in the shop said they would have checked all their stock and replaced any problem ratchet rings, I brought my wheel in and had it checked. It only takes a few minutes to open it up and check and whatdya know - mine needs to have the newer one installed


So it's something you can obviously see right in the hub?


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Jet Black, yeah he pulled it apart without first removing the gear cluster and looked at the ratchet ring just inside the wheel hub. But then it took a bit of finese to get it back together. A bit faster I guess. I would have loved to examine it closely


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Jet, not sure if I answered your question - what the mechanic could easily see was the excessive taper in the ratchet ring tooth - which presents a smaller contact are to the pawl - at least this is what I think is going on.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

*Anyone with front hub problems?*

So I was looking at my 2015 Blizzard 50 yesterday, trying to track down a slight knock I've had in the front end for quite some time. At first I thought it was a loose headset, except it isn't the headset. Then I thought it might be the brake pads rocking slightly, since I'm generally testing it by holding the front brake&#8230; but no... after taking everything apart and isolating the fork and wheel it looks like its the front hub! The hub only has about 500kms on it, the bearings are super smooth spinning so not worn out or contaminated. I find if I really crank down crazy tight on the Maxle it reduces the knock somewhat, but not completely.

I think its just a poor hub design to be honest. They use 6805 bearings with a 25mm ID and then have an aluminum tube that reduces that down to 20mm, and then the end caps further reduce that down to 15mm. Not sure why you would design a hub like that&#8230; its not like there are any 20mm thru-axles fat bike front hubs so why would you want a 20mm tube inside? All those tubes within tubes just means lot of places for play to be introduced if anything is even the slightest bit out of spec.

So looks like I'll be replacing a the front hub, albeit not as expensive an endeavor as the rear its still annoying. Measuring things up it looks like it may be possible to re-use the spokes as the hub flanges of the stock hub appear to be within 1mm of the PCD of a Hope Fatsno hub. I know general wisdom is to not do so, but they are good quality, black DT Swiss competition spokes, and since I've only got about 500kms on my bike so I will probably opt to reuse since they should have plenty of life left in them.

Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with their front hub?


----------



## Zacatac (Oct 10, 2016)

I have the 16 -50 the stock rear hub has failed twice on me and rocky was great both times with repairs but wouldnt offer to replace after the third failure. I have since replaced the wheels with the dt br 2250 and this bike is amazing. I have also ridden a fatboy for a while and much prefer the ride of the rocky so much so that i ride it alot over my full sus.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

gpeden said:


> Hi Jet, not sure if I answered your question - what the mechanic could easily see was the excessive taper in the ratchet ring tooth - which presents a smaller contact are to the pawl - at least this is what I think is going on.


I picked the bike up about three weeks ago now and my LBS spoke with their Rocky Mountain rep ahead of time. They shipped the shop a replacement part for the hub along with the bike just-in-case. My LBS installed it right out of the box and I haven't had any issues with the hub at all.

Now I just need it to snow!


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

myself said:


> I might be trying grip studs on the Bulldozer tires - any success stories besides the one account I found?


I should mention that after looking at the depth of the knobs on this tire vs what Gripstud recommends, I went for a custom studded D-5, studded with grip studs instead of 45NRTH's studs. 128 on each tire and it is utterly amazing on slick ice. On my first good snow/ice ride a couple of weeks ago, I arrived back at the van and put my foot down as I rolled to a stop - almost wiped out  Last weekend I rode both level and 3% grade trails. Some icey sections, but mostly a bit of crispy snow. It was fun on the downhill run when a bit of speed kept the tire floating in the top of the snow. This is exactly what I wanted - the local, tamer trails have turned into a good winter workout because of the rolling resistance Usually at this time of year I would be driving to warmer temperatures for a ride or pouting, waiting for enough snow to CC ski. Nearby there is a 10 km section of abandoned road that is groomed for both classic and skate CC skiing. It has sufficient variation in grades to give a decent workout for me in the summer (prefer single track now). Along side is a snowmobile packed dogsled trail that meanders off into the bush for a more interesting route if desired.

I just ordered a Sunrace 11-40 tooth 10 speed cassette to give me a "granny-er" granny gear. This more or less matches the low gear ratio currently offered on the Suzie-Q. If I feel I want to go still lower, this one will migrate to my Thunderbolt and the Blizzard will get the 11-42T version.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got one!!

2017 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -50


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice bike. Congrats!! I like the "no fat biking" trail sign!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

bentyyc said:


> Just got one!!
> 
> 2017 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -50


Canmore eh... what kind of lights that on your helmet.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

solarplex said:


> Canmore eh... what kind of lights that on your helmet.


Lupine Piko - 1500 Lumens. Sweet, sweet little light...


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

myself said:


> I just ordered a Sunrace 11-40 tooth 10 speed cassette to give me a "granny-er" granny gear. This more or less matches the low gear ratio currently offered on the Suzie-Q. If I feel I want to go still lower, this one will migrate to my Thunderbolt and the Blizzard will get the 11-42T version.


I installed the cassette the other day without much trouble. There is still lots of B-screw adjustment left and chain length wasn't a concern yet so I might be tempted to try the 42 tooth version sometime. I went out on my first night ride last night in maybe 5 inches of fresh snow and found the new low gear to be reasonable for me. It worked fine and I look forward to testing it on steeper packed trails soon.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

First taste of snow - awesome!


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

Lucky! I can't wait for some snow... been riding my 2016 Blizzard to work and doing trails on the way home. Trails are fun, but the commute is a bear with the 24t chainring! Snails are passing me by! Though at least I'm having more fun than the snail is.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Do these tires make me look fat...?


----------



## krfan1 (Nov 25, 2016)

A local shop is selling a 2016 -50 for $1,900. The hub issue worries me.

Thoughts? Hope to get a test ride tomorrow.

-Nick


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

krfan1 said:


> A local shop is selling the -50 for $1,900. The hub issue worries me.
> 
> Thoughts? Hope to get a test ride tomorrow.
> 
> -Nick


The Dtswiss hub on this year's model is solid.


----------



## krfan1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorry, meant to say 2016.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

If it's from a shop you trust I'd go for it. It's under warranty.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

krfan1 said:


> A local shop is selling a 2016 -50 for $1,900. The hub issue worries me.
> 
> Thoughts? Hope to get a test ride tomorrow.
> 
> -Nick


Your LBS should take care of you if anything happens. I know the shop where I bought my '17, bought-up a bunch of '16s and worked with RMB to have the rear hubs changed/upgraded.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

My new -30 setup tubeless.. The -50 looked really nice, but I didn't want the Bluto.


----------



## the_eleven (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! Very interesting color.

Anyone know if RM is offering a frame-only option?


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

the_eleven said:


> Nice! Very interesting color.
> 
> Anyone know if RM is offering a frame-only option?


In 2016. 
Blizzard | Rocky Mountain Bicycles


----------



## the_eleven (Apr 5, 2004)

RockyJo1 said:


> In 2016.
> Blizzard | Rocky Mountain Bicycles


Thanks! Hope they do something similar with the 2017.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

dubthang said:


> My new -30 setup tubeless.. The -50 looked really nice, but I didn't want the Bluto.
> 
> View attachment 1108180
> 
> ...


Looking good dubthang - how did you decide to do tubeless? Sun tape? Something else? About to do this myself as well...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

bentyyc said:


> Do these tires make me look fat...?


May I ask the model and year of the Rockies high on the wall? Looks like a nice collection.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> May I ask the model and year of the Rockies high on the wall? Looks like a nice collection.


Top Left - 1998 Rocky Mountain Hammer Race
Top Right - 1993 Rocky Mountain Altitude (still love this bike)
Bottom Outer Left - 2015 Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt 710
Bottom Mid Left - Kids bike from Mountain Equipment COOP (forget the year)
Bottom Mid Right - 2015 Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt 790 MSL BC Edition
Bottom Outer Right - 2017 Rocky Mountain Blizzard -50º


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank you. I still can't get rid of my Hammer that's too small even though I have a Blizzard that fits, so I get it. I'm hanging on to mine too.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

bentyyc said:


> Looking good dubthang - how did you decide to do tubeless? Sun tape? Something else? About to do this myself as well...


I'd love to take credit for the tubeless, but it was done at the shop. I believe it was a Surly kit. Normally, I do all of my own tubeless conversions, but I was able to pro-deal this bike along with the tubeless kit so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I did the Sun tape (actually tape, rim strips & valves from Sun Ringle) & it was the easiest tubeless conversion I've ever done. The stock rim strip is thick and heavy, the ones from SR for tubeless setup are much thinner & lighter. The tape is exactly the right width to go from sidewall to sidewall. Pulled the old rim strip, cleaned the rims with alcohol, popped on the new strip, one wrap of tape stretched nice & tight, starting at the weld & overlapping about 6". I cut a couple 1" x 1" pieces & put them over the valve stem hole, but probably isn't necessary.Burnished the tape with my fingers a bit to make sure it was stuck down well & installed the valve stems & tires. The FBF & FBR could easily be removed & installed with hands only. They seated instantly with no leaks at all. I didn't put a tube in first to seat the tape, no need. Pulled the valve cores & injected 4oz of Stans in each tire and have been riding every day with not a drop of Stans visible or any air loss. I've been down to 2 psi in the snow with nary a burp. I know there are considerably cheaper DIY ways to go, but the Sun Ringle system works so well I don't mind the one time cost. I just wish they would put 30' on the roll nested of 25', then at least you could do 4 wheels with one roll of tape. Not that I have 2 more Mulfuts, (Mulefeet?) anyway. Lost about 3/4 lb per wheel compared to the stock tubed setup.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

WLB said:


> I did the Sun tape (actually tape, rim strips & valves from Sun Ringle) & it was the easiest tubeless conversion I've ever done. The stock rim strip is thick and heavy, the ones from SR for tubeless setup are much thinner & lighter. The tape is exactly the right width to go from sidewall to sidewall. Pulled the old rim strip, cleaned the rims with alcohol, popped on the new strip, one wrap of tape stretched nice & tight, starting at the weld & overlapping about 6". I cut a couple 1" x 1" pieces & put them over the valve stem hole, but probably isn't necessary.Burnished the tape with my fingers a bit to make sure it was stuck down well & installed the valve stems & tires. The FBF & FBR could easily be removed & installed with hands only. They seated instantly with no leaks at all. I didn't put a tube in first to seat the tape, no need. Pulled the valve cores & injected 4oz of Stans in each tire and have been riding every day with not a drop of Stans visible or any air loss. I've been down to 2 psi in the snow with nary a burp. I know there are considerably cheaper DIY ways to go, but the Sun Ringle system works so well I don't mind the one time cost. I just wish they would put 30' on the roll nested of 25', then at least you could do 4 wheels with one roll of tape. Not that I have 2 more Mulfuts, (Mulefeet?) anyway. Lost about 3/4 lb per wheel compared to the stock tubed setup.


Thanks and good to hear WLB - exactly what I was hoping for...! I got that Sun tape. Just need to grab some tubeless valves.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

[


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

For the 2017 model, they said they upped the clearance for 4.8 tires. The stock build comes with 80mm rims though. Think the blizzard would fit bud/lou on 100mm rims?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> For the 2017 model, they said they upped the clearance for 4.8 tires. The stock build comes with 80mm rims though. Think the blizzard would fit bud/lou on 100mm rims?


Not sure about a Bud/Lou combo, but evidently a nice sized branch will fit.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

dubthang said:


> Not sure about a Bud/Lou combo, but evidently a nice sized branch will fit.
> 
> View attachment 1108856


Awesome!


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

bentyyc said:


> Thanks and good to hear WLB - exactly what I was hoping for...! I got that Sun tape. Just need to grab some tubeless valves.


Got my Sun tape, Stan's valves, and Stan's fluid. Took off the front tire, cleaned the rim with IPA, applied the tape, got the tire back on, and seated the tire (easily) with a floor pump. No leaks, and pressure seems to have held over night. Will do the rear tire next.

It's -25ºC here this week, so I'm taking my time... 

BTW, the factory tube is from Maxxis and weighed about 400g. So assuming the same for the rear, an approximate 800g (1.8 lbs) savings overall.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> For the 2017 model, they said they upped the clearance for 4.8 tires. The stock build comes with 80mm rims though. Think the blizzard would fit bud/lou on 100mm rims?


It should. 4.8 on 80 cleared the 2015 frame and they tweaked it a little for 2016. On my 2017, there's plenty of clearance with the 80mm rims.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

bentyyc said:


> Got my Sun tape, Stan's valves, and Stan's fluid. Took off the front tire, cleaned the rim with IPA, applied the tape, got the tire back on, and seated the tire (easily) with a floor pump. No leaks, and pressure seems to have held over night. Will do the rear tire next.
> 
> It's -25ºC here this week, so I'm taking my time...
> 
> BTW, the factory tube is from Maxxis and weighed about 400g. So assuming the same for the rear, an approximate 800g (1.8 lbs) savings overall.


I got around to converting the rear wheel last night. Another 417g tube off the bike now. Both tires seem to be holding air, but I haven't ridden the bike yet (still in the -25ºC range)

So, all told an almost 2 lbs savings by going tubeless...


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Got my 2nd solid ride in on my '17 -30; this time with snow. The bike rides much better in the snow than it does on dirt. I noticed a lot less self steer going on today. Tire pressure also seems to make a difference with self steering too. I used slightly more pressure today. The 67 degree head tube angle seems to make things a bit twitchy on steep climbs. It also makes for some interesting corners when the speed is up, and the corner is tight. The front also seems to get a bit light and lift up on steep climbs. So far I am pretty happy with it overall. I will be adding a 35mm stem and cutting the 760mm wide bars down to about 740. I'm 5'8" with a lot of that being torso. Normally I'd ride a medium frame, but found the ett on the medium bike to be too short. I sized up to a large, and it fits really well. With a shorter stem, it should be perfect. I tried a carbon Beargrease today that my buddy was riding. His was a medium with a similar ett to the medium Rocky. It was way too short in the woods, and I'm glad I didn't get a medium Rocky.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Thinking about building a 29x3 wheelset for my '16 Blizzard -50 - has anyone run 29x3s? Any recommendations?


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

MoveMaine said:


> Thinking about building a 29x3 wheelset for my '16 Blizzard -50 - has anyone run 29x3s? Any recommendations?


This was discussed a couple of weeks ago in the Blizzard Watch FB group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322423367942690/permalink/576469702538054/

A quick summary: It can work, depending on rim and/or tire selection.

Confirmed to work: Easton Arc 45 rim / WTB Ranger 29x3.0 on a 2015 Blizzard (w/ pics). Also WTB scraper / Fat-B-Nimble reported to work.

Confirmed not to work: Vee Trax Fatty on 50mm rim


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

dubthang said:


> So far I am pretty happy with it overall. I will be adding a 35mm stem and cutting the 760mm wide bars down to about 740. I'm 5'8" with a lot of that being torso. Normally I'd ride a medium frame, but found the ett on the medium bike to be too short. I sized up to a large, and it fits really well. With a shorter stem, it should be perfect. I tried a carbon Beargrease today that my buddy was riding. His was a medium with a similar ett to the medium Rocky. It was way too short in the woods, and I'm glad I didn't get a medium Rocky.
> 
> View attachment 1109623
> 
> ...


Interesting observations dubthang! I'm also 5'8" with long torso and short legs, and found the Medium just about perfect with respect to "reach". For model year '17, they actually lengthened the top tube, shortened the chain stays, and slackened the head angle.

A seat-of-the-pants comparison to a '16 Blizzard bore that out. I found the '16 to be a little cramped, whereas the '17 was more comfortable; feeling very similar to my T-Bolt BC Edition. My medium has a 50mm stem and 760 mm bar (same as my T-Bolt) and it feels right to me.

I tried a '17 small and it was too small. It never occurred to me to even try a large...


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey fellow Blizzard owners!

Just looking through the Rocky Mountain website and they currently have their custom frame bag at 50% off. If you ever thought the bags were cool, but the price was way too hot, maybe now's the time?

I think I might grab one, though haven't figured out what I'm going to put inside of it yet 

Blizzard/Suzi Q custom frame bag - Rocky Mountain Bicycles


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Jet Black said:


> Hey fellow Blizzard owners!
> 
> Just looking through the Rocky Mountain website and they currently have their custom frame bag at 50% off. If you ever thought the bags were cool, but the price was way too hot, maybe now's the time?
> 
> ...


Just checked it out. That seems like a lot of cash for just a little bit of space. I do like the fact that it bolts in place though.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

dubthang said:


> Just checked it out. That seems like a lot of cash for just a little bit of space. I do like the fact that it bolts in place though.


It looks clean but velcro is more convenient. If you live somewhere the bike wont get dirty it would be fine.

It is plenty big.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

dubthang said:


> Just checked it out. That seems like a lot of cash for just a little bit of space. I do like the fact that it bolts in place though.


I hear you for sure! Probably why they are at 50% off right now (they likely have loads in stock and hope that they'll move better at that price).

Not sure if their website adjusts for regional pricing as I think usually it's in Canadian dollars, so if you're in the USA it may actually be another 35% cheaper still. Showing $85.00 for me CAD.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

The Canadian pricing is a good point, didn't notice that at first.


----------



## k4show (Dec 28, 2016)

Currently trying to decide between a new 2017 Blizzard -10 ($1300 CAD), -20 ($1600 CAD), a Norco Bigfoot 6.2 for ($1400 CAD) or a used 2015 Specialized Bigfoot ($1400 CAD, no tax).

I currently ride a 2016 Rocky Vertex 950 RSL, looking for a winter bike to save my drivetrain and be able to go out more. I would also like to use it in the summer to mix it up a bit with a bike a bit more slack than my Vertex.

I'm a bit leery of the 10 since the tires can't be setup tubeless, and the cost of buying tires on their own would justify the jump to the 20 alone. Can the 10 or 20 run a bluto if I decided to do that in the future? The 10/20 have a different frame than the 30 is that a big deal?


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

The -10 is a great entry level fat bike for the price, but if you want something you can tweak or upgrade you should be careful. The head tube size is smaller than standard which could affect your ability to put a bluto on. Plus they both sport quick release which was a deal breaker for me. 

It might be too late now, but my local bike shop had access to the RM warehouse where they had 2016 -50 and -30 for deep discounts. I think the -30 was around $1700 CAD which is a steal if you can still find one. Sorry I don't know enough about the Norco to give feedback.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

k4show said:


> Currently trying to decide between a new 2017 Blizzard -10 ($1300 CAD), -20 ($1600 CAD), a Norco Bigfoot 6.2 for ($1400 CAD) or a used 2015 Specialized Bigfoot ($1400 CAD, no tax).
> 
> I currently ride a 2016 Rocky Vertex 950 RSL, looking for a winter bike to save my drivetrain and be able to go out more. I would also like to use it in the summer to mix it up a bit with a bike a bit more slack than my Vertex.
> 
> I'm a bit leery of the 10 since the tires can't be setup tubeless, and the cost of buying tires on their own would justify the jump to the 20 alone. Can the 10 or 20 run a bluto if I decided to do that in the future? The 10/20 have a different frame than the 30 is that a big deal?


I saw the 10 and 20 yesterday. Go with the 20 the better tires and 95mm rims make for one nice fat tire setup. I think the 10 and 20 will not run a Bluto?


----------



## k4show (Dec 28, 2016)

RockyJo1 said:


> I saw the 10 and 20 yesterday. Go with the 20 the better tires and 95mm rims make for one nice fat tire setup. I think the 10 and 20 will not run a Bluto?


I think you can put in a different headset? I'm not sure. I'd need a new front hub because of the QRs but I think that's standard for this price range. A local shop said they could get a hope hub for $160-200 and install it for $50-60 if I wanted to do a bluto conversion.

How heavy is the -20 setup tubeless?


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Popular sizes of the frame bag seem to sell out quick at that price. I did manage to get one, but managed to shear on of the bolts on installation, and half is stuck in the frame...


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

k4show said:


> I think you can put in a different headset? I'm not sure. I'd need a new front hub because of the QRs but I think that's standard for this price range. A local shop said they could get a hope hub for $160-200 and install it for $50-60 if I wanted to do a bluto conversion.
> 
> How heavy is the -20 setup tubeless?


Not sure on the weight. Those big 4.8's on 95mm rims would be tight on a Bluto me thinks.


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

k4show said:


> I think you can put in a different headset? I'm not sure. I'd need a new front hub because of the QRs but I think that's standard for this price range. A local shop said they could get a hope hub for $160-200 and install it for $50-60 if I wanted to do a bluto conversion.
> 
> How heavy is the -20 setup tubeless?


If you want a beast of a fat bike that will take a Bluto and you not set on a Rocky check out RSD The Mayor.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

k4show said:


> I think you can put in a different headset? I'm not sure. I'd need a new front hub because of the QRs but I think that's standard for this price range. A local shop said they could get a hope hub for $160-200 and install it for $50-60 if I wanted to do a bluto conversion.
> 
> How heavy is the -20 setup tubeless?


The 10 and 20 have the same wheels, just different tires. If you want a Bluto, you'll need a new lower headset and front hub in addition to the fork. The 10 and 20 have a 135qr and Bluto is 150x15qr. If you go new hub, you'd need to relace your existing rim to it so you'll be out spokes and labor as well. A 4.8 Bud or Minion on a 100mm rim will fit fine in a Bluto.

To sum up Bluto = fork, hs, hub, spokes, wheel build labor. Might be cost prohibitive. You're better off getting a Blizzard 30 and waiting for a cheap used Bluto to pop up. Then all you need is the fork and everything else will swap right over. MUCH better bike, too.


----------



## k4show (Dec 28, 2016)

ignazjr said:


> The 10 and 20 have the same wheels, just different tires. If you want a Bluto, you'll need a new lower headset and front hub in addition to the fork. The 10 and 20 have a 135qr and Bluto is 150x15qr. If you go new hub, you'd need to relace your existing rim to it so you'll be out spokes and labor as well. A 4.8 Bud or Minion on a 100mm rim will fit fine in a Bluto.
> 
> To sum up Bluto = fork, hs, hub, spokes, wheel build labor. Might be cost prohibitive. You're better off getting a Blizzard 30 and waiting for a cheap used Bluto to pop up. Then all you need is the fork and everything else will swap right over. MUCH better bike, too.


What would you say overall makes the 30 worth $900 more (MSRP)? I'm still on the edge about fat bikes at all, I live in Southern Ontario, so we don't see a ton of snow in the winter. There's none on ground right now, just some packed stuff in the middle of the trails. Not sure how much I'll use it in the summer if it's that much harder to pedal and slower than my carbon XC race bike.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

k4show said:


> What would you say overall makes the 30 worth $900 more (MSRP)? I'm still on the edge about fat bikes at all, I live in Southern Ontario, so we don't see a ton of snow in the winter. There's none on ground right now, just some packed stuff in the middle of the trails. Not sure how much I'll use it in the summer if it's that much harder to pedal and slower than my carbon XC race bike.


The 10 and 20 are great bikes if you don't ever plan on front suspension. The 30 is a MUCH better bike all around than the other two, especially if you think you might want a Bluto at some point. Compared to the 10/20, the 30 has a way better frame and fork to start (internal routing, thru axles front and rear), and much better wheels, too. Aside from that, the 30 gets you an 11sp drivetrain and quality brakes.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

RockyJo1 said:


> If you want a beast of a fat bike that will take a Bluto and you not set on a Rocky check out RSD The Mayor.


Chainstays are long as hell. Great on snow. Not so great as a trail bike.


----------



## k4show (Dec 28, 2016)

schnee said:


> Chainstays are long as hell. Great on snow. Not so great as a trail bike.


A little hard on the eyes as well haha.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

k4show said:


> What would you say overall makes the 30 worth $900 more (MSRP)? I'm still on the edge about fat bikes at all, I live in Southern Ontario, so we don't see a ton of snow in the winter. There's none on ground right now, just some packed stuff in the middle of the trails. Not sure how much I'll use it in the summer if it's that much harder to pedal and slower than my carbon XC race bike.


The -10 and -20 use outdated tech with no update path. They're the 'very top of the bottom end' which means if you end up really liking fat biking, you'll have to flip the bike - or at least sell the frame, fork, and wheels - to change anything meaningful.

Straight steerer (not tapered like most newer fatbikes) means you're limited to lower end forks. 9mm axles means you have much more flimsy hub/frame interface and you're limited to lower end wheels. It's outdated stuff that's being phased out.

It'll get around fine if you treat it like a very stable touring bike and plonk around at slow to medium speed, but will suffer if you try to treat it like a trail bike - the flimsiness of those axles will show via front wheel deflection and rear end squirm. Basically, the geometry writes checks that the components can't deliver.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

bentyyc said:


> Popular sizes of the frame bag seem to sell out quick at that price. I did manage to get one, but managed to shear on of the bolts on installation, and half is stuck in the frame...


Wow, I wonder if that points to some sort of manufacturing defect? I had the exact same thing happen to me (granted I was way too tired when I was working on it and forgot to grease the bolt when I was screwing it in). LBS couldn't get the broken end out, but did punch a small hole in it so I was able to use a wood screw instead and it stays in place. Love the bag overall, though.

Only problem I realized after is that in order to use my car's bike carrier I would need to take the bag off. So I either need a carrier that carries from the wheels or have to take the bag off each time... which wouldn't be so bad if the screws didn't take forever with a t-shaped wrench. Need to find a screwdriver or something that can undo them quicker.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Jet Black said:


> Wow, I wonder if that points to some sort of manufacturing defect? I had the exact same thing happen to me (granted I was way too tired when I was working on it and forgot to grease the bolt when I was screwing it in). LBS couldn't get the broken end out, but did punch a small hole in it so I was able to use a wood screw instead and it stays in place. Love the bag overall, though.
> 
> Only problem I realized after is that in order to use my car's bike carrier I would need to take the bag off. So I either need a carrier that carries from the wheels or have to take the bag off each time... which wouldn't be so bad if the screws didn't take forever with a t-shaped wrench. Need to find a screwdriver or something that can undo them quicker.


So I'm not the only one, huh? Mine was the rear-most bolt holding the bag on the top tube. I had trouble getting the bolt out in the first place, so dumb of me to try to get it back in...

Yes, surprisingly frustrating to install. Not much room at the "front" of the bag, especially with the plastic supports. I ended up using a short allen key I had lying around (from IKEA?).


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

bentyyc said:


> So I'm not the only one, huh? Mine was the rear-most bolt holding the bag on the top tube. I had trouble getting the bolt out in the first place, so dumb of me to try to get it back in...
> 
> Yes, surprisingly frustrating to install. Not much room at the "front" of the bag, especially with the plastic supports. I ended up using a short allen key I had lying around (from IKEA?).


Nope. I'm in the broken bolt club too.

The bag looks nice but is a pain in the ass.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Hows the new slack front end for xc riding? Does it seem to flop side to side in twisty corners?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

solarplex said:


> Hows the new slack front end for xc riding? Does it seem to flop side to side in twisty corners?


I was out this morning breaking fresh trail. At slow speeds, the front does flop quite a bit. I found it very hard to keep it straight when in the smallest gear. The tire keeps grabbing the edges when it flops making it very hard to get moving at times, and to keep upright in tight corners. That said, it rides really well at a quicker pace. The Maxxis tires don't work very well in powdery, but wet, snow. They need to be aired down quite low to get any decent traction.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

We finally got a decent amount of snow here as well, and I agree powdery stuff is a bit harder to plow through with these bulldozers than I would have liked. I'm a fat bike novice still so wasn't sure what to expect - but I definitely had a blast even though I couldn't climb the tough hills I can in summer with my trail bike


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I found that climbing was hard too, but if I kept my body low and rode the nose of the saddle, I could make a lot of the climbs.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

With a new year, comes a new post... a dropper seat post that is 

While I love and have had no issues with the Reverb on my trail bike, I wanted to go with something that was supposedly more suited to the cold (and hell, I just wanted to try something new).

I went with the Race Face Turbine dropper which licenses tech from 9Point8. Also went with their 1x "hop-up" lever, rather than the stock one. After one ride, I'm liking the new post a lot!! Temps were -14ºC here today, and the post behaved as expected with no lag. Great first impression!

The guys at my shop also fixed my sheared-off bolt. They were able to tap the broken piece and get it out. They then re-threaded the bolt hole and got me all setup. The tech who did the work spent ALOT of time on it, and I unfortunately missed him when I picked up the bike. I think I got some liquid thank-yous to drop-off at the shop next time I'm there...

Post and lever:


Cable routing on the frame:


All ready for the next adventure:


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

BenTYYC, how well did the Bluto work in weather that cold?


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

-BenTYYC- I bought/tried the maxxis combo like you, with the FBR, I was not to please by the traction in snow. I flipped the rotation sense of the tire, I gots a fair bit more traction, without any neg effect on breaking. Analyze the tread you'll see what I mean.
But I put back on my Bud/Lou combo. They are still the best in snow. Maxxis will be back on for spring.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

dubthang said:


> BenTYYC, how well did the Bluto work in weather that cold?


Bluto seems fine so far. I have been on several rides in the -12ºC to -15ºC range and the fork has been fine - active and no sticking. Feels like it could use some additional progressive ramp, so thinking about adding a token or two.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

cadoretteboat said:


> -BenTYYC- I bought/tried the maxxis combo like you, with the FBR, I was not to please by the traction in snow. I flipped the rotation sense of the tire, I gots a fair bit more traction, without any neg effect on breaking. Analyze the tread you'll see what I mean.
> But I put back on my Bud/Lou combo. They are still the best in snow. Maxxis will be back on for spring.


Interesting about changing the rotating direction of the tires... This is my first fat bike and the Maxxis Minions are the tires that came with the bike. I haven't tried other tires, other than when I demo'd some other bikes.

Don't know about Bud/Lou combo, but have been considering a 45Nrth studded tire for icier conditions.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

dubthang said:


> BenTYYC, how well did the Bluto work in weather that cold?





bentyyc said:


> Bluto seems fine so far. I have been on several rides in the -12ºC to -15ºC range and the fork has been fine - active and no sticking. Feels like it could use some additional progressive ramp, so thinking about adding a token or two.


Hope you don't mind me chiming in.

I've been riding my fatty to work so have been forced to go out on some -25ºC days and did have my Bluto seals leak air through to the bottom which created a weird suction.

Took them to my local bike shop and they replaced the grease that the Bluto ships with to some sort of oil. Seems the grease they ship with hardens and stops sealing when it gets too cold. Best thing about it is this didn't cost me a cent and doesn't void the warranty like some of the O-Ring sets you can buy. So far so good.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

I love the Minions - my favorite fat tire out there including Bud/Lou. You guys that don't like 'em, what pressures are you running? I'm in soft dry snow with around 3lbs and they work great!


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Jet Black said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in.
> 
> I've been riding my fatty to work so have been forced to go out on some -25ºC days and did have my Bluto seals leak air through to the bottom which created a weird suction.
> 
> Took them to my local bike shop and they replaced the grease that the Bluto ships with to some sort of oil. Seems the grease they ship with hardens and stops sealing when it gets too cold. Best thing about it is this didn't cost me a cent and doesn't void the warranty like some of the O-Ring sets you can buy. So far so good.


Thanks for that Jet Black and good to know. I wonder if other shops know about this and if it's standard practice for cold temps?


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

ignazjr said:


> I love the Minions - my favorite fat tire out there including Bud/Lou. You guys that don't like 'em, what pressures are you running? I'm in soft dry snow with around 3lbs and they work great!


I hear ya ignazjr - low pressure seems the say to go with these tires in these conditions. I don't think I've been down to 3 psi yet, but we also don't tend of have a lot of soft/dry snow like you're describing. I did air down the other day and cleaned a climb I didn't think I'd make. I give credit to the lower tire pressure...


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

bentyyc said:


> Thanks for that Jet Black and good to know. I wonder if other shops know about this and if it's standard practice for cold temps?


I'm not sure (I was thinking the same thing). If your local shop doesn't know, PM me and I'll give you the contact information for my shop to see if they'd be wiling to share (doubt they would mind).


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

It's a know fact: Replace the oem grease with Slickhoney/slickoleum grease and it's done. No need for winter kit. ;o)


----------



## crankpuller (Feb 27, 2004)

k4show said:


> Currently trying to decide between a new 2017 Blizzard -10 ($1300 CAD), -20 ($1600 CAD), a Norco Bigfoot 6.2 for ($1400 CAD) or a used 2015 Specialized Bigfoot ($1400 CAD, no tax).
> 
> I currently ride a 2016 Rocky Vertex 950 RSL, looking for a winter bike to save my drivetrain and be able to go out more. I would also like to use it in the summer to mix it up a bit with a bike a bit more slack than my Vertex.
> 
> I'm a bit leery of the 10 since the tires can't be setup tubeless, and the cost of buying tires on their own would justify the jump to the 20 alone. Can the 10 or 20 run a bluto if I decided to do that in the future? The 10/20 have a different frame than the 30 is that a big deal?


test ride them. I preferred the Norco over the blizzard but it was close. specialized was my least favorited by a wide margin


----------



## k4show (Dec 28, 2016)

I actually ended up buying the Blizzard 30, a bike shop called me up from out of province and offered a fantastic price on it so I just went with it. Can't wait for it to get in!


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

k4show said:


> I actually ended up buying the Blizzard 30, a bike shop called me up from out of province and offered a fantastic price on it so I just went with it. Can't wait for it to get in!


Awesome k4show - you won't be disappointed. The 30 will also give you the option to add a suspension fork down the road if you choose to.

Congrats!


----------



## MDCameron (May 26, 2016)

Has anybody on here converted there Blizzard to a 27.5+ or 29+ for the summer? 

Just bought myself a 2017 Blizzard -50 and want to build a summer wheel set for it


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Saw a -50 (the current '17 one) that the shop owner had built up a 29+ setup for - looked pretty sick. I didn't look super close at the tire clearance though, but I bet as long as you go with a more XC'ish + tire choice it should work out awesome for the summer


----------



## new8812 (Aug 14, 2014)

MDCameron said:


> Has anybody on here converted there Blizzard to a 27.5+ or 29+ for the summer?
> 
> Just bought myself a 2017 Blizzard -50 and want to build a summer wheel set for it


Yep, no problem in 29+ with chupacabra.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

MDCameron said:


> Has anybody on here converted there Blizzard to a 27.5+ or 29+ for the summer?
> 
> Just bought myself a 2017 Blizzard -50 and want to build a summer wheel set for it


depends on the area in which you are riding. both B+ and 29+ will fit. I prefer the B+ size myself, but it'll lower your bottom bracket a tad so good for smoother swoopier terrain. 29+ will be a little higher bb but you'll have more clearance in rocky areas.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MDCameron said:


> Has anybody on here converted there Blizzard to a 27.5+ or 29+ for the summer?
> 
> Just bought myself a 2017 Blizzard -50 and want to build a summer wheel set for it


I just got a set of Light Bicycle (Chinese direct order) 27.5 carbon rims, 45mm internal width, built with DT Swiss 350 Big ride hubs & Sapim CXRay spokes for my -50. Haven't had a chance to ride them yet, but they look awesome. I'm going to mount Terrene Chunk 3.0" tires. Set the front up tubeless & compared weight to the stock Mulfut/FBF setup, the finished wheel was 3 lb, yes, 3 lb lighter. The back tire should arrive Tuesday. Didn't get them at the same time due to a shipping error. Measuring diameter compared to the stock wheels, looks like it will lower the bottom bracket by 1/4 to 1/2". I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

I bought a 2016 Blizzard 50 used that had the Sun Ringle SRC hub. The previous guy said he didn't ride it much. I have less than 70 miles. There was a loud crack last night and the hub seized. I took it apart. The pawls were a bit used..nothing really bad. I couldn't see anything wrong in the body. If I put the freehub back on partially it freewheels but if I put it in all they way it locks up.

Any insight? 

If it's shot does anyone know if I can take a DT Swiss 350 Big Ride or the Hope Fatsno and just replace it using the existing spokes? I'm no expert on the the flange size / offset stuff etc., I couldn't even find specs on the Sun Ringle. I can build the wheel.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

WLB said:


> I just got a set of Light Bicycle (Chinese direct order) 27.5 carbon rims, 45mm internal width, built with DT Swiss 350 Big ride hubs & Sapim CXRay spokes for my -50. Haven't had a chance to ride them yet, but they look awesome. I'm going to mount Terrene Chunk 3.0" tires. Set the front up tubeless & compared weight to the stock Mulfut/FBF setup, the finished wheel was 3 lb, yes, 3 lb lighter. The back tire should arrive Tuesday. Didn't get them at the same time due to a shipping error. Measuring diameter compared to the stock wheels, looks like it will lower the bottom bracket by 1/4 to 1/2". I can't wait to try them out!


Keep us up-to-date on this WLB - interested in what you find out and your impressions. Pics too


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Birdman-X said:


> If it's shot does anyone know if I can take a DT Swiss 350 Big Ride or the Hope Fatsno and just replace it using the existing spokes? I'm no expert on the the flange size / offset stuff etc., I couldn't even find specs on the Sun Ringle. I can build the wheel.


The FatSno is what RMB was spec'ing for warranty replacements, and the Big Ride is the new spec for '17. As to whether they are direct replacement with same spokes, we need someone more knowledgable than me to chime in.


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

I knew the originals spec was bad (many posts on that). I thought the Sun Ringle SRC was the fix...alas it wasn't for me. My buddy bought a used 2016 and it came with the DT Swiss Big Ride (lucky). I think I have to go with the Hope Fatsno. The flange on the Sun looks to be 57/59. The Hope is 57/57. The DT Swiss is 46/46. I'd have to get spokes. I'm being cheap.


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

Birdman-X said:


> I bought a 2016 Blizzard 50 used that had the Sun Ringle SRC hub. The previous guy said he didn't ride it much. I have less than 70 miles. There was a loud crack last night and the hub seized. I took it apart. The pawls were a bit used..nothing really bad. I couldn't see anything wrong in the body. If I put the freehub back on partially it freewheels but if I put it in all they way it locks up.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> If it's shot does anyone know if I can take a DT Swiss 350 Big Ride or the Hope Fatsno and just replace it using the existing spokes? I'm no expert on the the flange size / offset stuff etc., I couldn't even find specs on the Sun Ringle. I can build the wheel.


I replaced the SunRingle hub on my 2016 -50 with a Hope Fatsno using the same spokes and it worked great. I think the flange diameters are slightly different, but they're close enough that the spoke length isn't significantly different.

Regarding the seized hub, there's likely a small piece of pawl that's broken off and is floating around in there somewhere. It doesn't take much to make the hub lock up. If you find it and remove it, the hub will probably free up, but the damage is done. I tried replacing the pawls when this happened to mine, but the same thing happened again within a few months. Replacing the hub is the way to go.


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

fccomtb said:


> I replaced the SunRingle hub on my 2016 -50 with a Hope Fatsno using the same spokes and it worked great. I think the flange diameters are slightly different, but they're close enough that the spoke length isn't significantly different.
> 
> Regarding the seized hub, there's likely a small piece of pawl that's broken off and is floating around in there somewhere. It doesn't take much to make the hub lock up. If you find it and remove it, the hub will probably free up, but the damage is done. I tried replacing the pawls when this happened to mine, but the same thing happened again within a few months. Replacing the hub is the way to go.


Thanks,

Nice to know it'll work out.

I actually ordered a Fatsno last night. Wanted the DT Swiss but the hub flange was hugely different.

I took the axel out...cleaned everything and I can't see any cracks or missing chunks. I actually filled the back side of the pawls down thinking they were catching. Same thing....once I set the freehub body all the way in it'd freeze after a few rotations.

I'm thinking that the axel maybe a little bent....then I started thinking what a pita. Just buy a new hub.

In the course of 17 years of riding I've had the occasion to have 3 bikes with Sun Ringle Hubs...all the hubs have failed quickly. Just buy the Hope and worry about riding.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

What year did Rocky update the frame for a 4.8 Tire?


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

RockyJo1 said:


> What year did Rocky update the frame for a 4.8 Tire?


RMB started spec'ing 4.8" Minions on the '17 model year. The '15 and '16 high-end models spec'd 4.7" Vee tires, though I thought someone successfully mounted a 4.8" Lou tire on a '15 model year bike... Might be rim width and pressure dependent.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't have a 4.8" tire to test, but my 2016 Blizzard -10 has 4.5" tires with a little over 1/2" of clearance or more between the frame and tire (approx. 1/2" on both sides with a bit more from the cross brace if that makes sense). In the lowest gear with the 4.5", there's a little over a 1/4" gap between the chain and tire, so with the 4.8" that gap would be reduced to about 3/32"


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

RockyJo1 said:


> What year did Rocky update the frame for a 4.8 Tire?


2016


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

all versions of Blizzard accomodated a 4.8 tire but in 2015 it was very rim dependent. I ran 4.8s on my 2015 on a 60mm rim. It worked with an 80mm rim also but not on a 100mm rim.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

This January saw a few warm spots where temps went above freezing and we had a significant melt. First one ended with a big snowfall so no big deal, but this time it ended with a hard freeze so my commute and some of the local trails have a significant amount of ice.

One of the local bike shops was having a sale on studded tires yesterday, so I pulled the trigger on a pair of Dillenger 5s, and all I can say is WOW! I was climbing hills and going speeds that I had no business doing in winter. Going to stash-away my Bulldozers for spring/fall season and ride these throughout the winter. Highly recommended!


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Jet Black said:


> One of the local bike shops was having a sale on studded tires yesterday, so I pulled the trigger on a pair of Dillenger 5s, and all I can say is WOW! I was climbing hills and going speeds that I had no business doing in winter. Going to stash-away my Bulldozers for spring/fall season and ride these throughout the winter. Highly recommended!
> 
> View attachment 1119579


What's the name of the store? Do they sell online?


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

bentyyc said:


> What's the name of the store? Do they sell online?


No, sorry. Just a local shop having a sale. These were the last two (and they both had different prices - shop gave me both for the lower price  ).


----------



## CFlanagan (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 2017 Blizzard -20. I've tested it out in the snow and it felt great. This is the main reason for my decision to buy a fat bike.

My secondary purpose will be a bikepacking rig in the summer on long and flat, loose-gravel trails. Has anyone here used their Blizzard for multi-day trips? I know the geometry is more optimized for typical trail riding, but is this enough reason to not use it for bikepacking?

Hopefully an owner of this bike can offer their input.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't use it for bike packing, but I don't think I'd use any fat bike for bike packing. This bike isn't very fast on dirt. The stock tires have a lot of rolling resistance.

That said, If your plan is to bike pack with a fat bike regardless, it is a nice bike.


----------



## CFlanagan (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks. The bikepacking route I'm planning has significant stretches of loose gravel/crushed stone, as well as portions with sand or beach rocks. Everyone I've spoken to who has done it before has recommended a full fat bike instead of a standard or even plus-sized bike.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

dubthang said:


> I wouldn't use it for bike packing, but I don't think I'd use any fat bike for bike packing. This bike isn't very fast on dirt. The stock tires have a lot of rolling resistance.
> 
> That said, If your plan is to bike pack with a fat bike regardless, it is a nice bike.


Depends on your route. Maine has a system of backcountry lodges open in the winter. Around here you could work up a summer trip with a mix of beach and trails.

No question the Bulldozers have to go. Good too see Rocky has switched to the Minions on the 2017's.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

CFlanagan said:


> Thanks. The bikepacking route I'm planning has significant stretches of loose gravel/crushed stone, as well as portions with sand or beach rocks. Everyone I've spoken to who has done it before has recommended a full fat bike instead of a standard or even plus-sized bike.


Crushed stone would definitely suck on skinny tires. The route you have sounds like it'd be better on fat tires for sure.


----------



## Imprezd (Mar 27, 2017)

MoveMaine said:


> Just picked up my new-to-me '16 Blizzard -50. My wife just declared herself a fat bike widow after seeing the glee in my eyes.


"fat bike widow"? Why didn't you get her one? The day we picked up our Blizzard -50s


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone have new information on converting to 29+? New wheel builds, etc?


----------



## Imprezd (Mar 27, 2017)

MoveMaine said:


> Anyone have new information on converting to 29+? New wheel builds, etc?


Join the BLIZZARD Watch Facebook group. Tristan might be able to help. I believe he already did it. I'm gonna be talking to him about doing the same for my gf as she doesn't own a MTB.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/322423367942690/


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

MoveMaine said:


> Anyone have new information on converting to 29+? New wheel builds, etc?


They may be being conservative, but I Emailed Rocky Mountain and got a reply from their engineering team regarding this topic specifically for the '17 Blizzard -50 which has shorter chainstays than the '15 or '16 model year - in short, while 29+ technically fits, it's real tight, and they don't recommend it...

--

_While the chainstays got shorter on the 2017 Blizzard, we also moved the bridge tube up as far as possible. This gives us about 8mm all around a 760 x 116 tire, which is on-paper what 29+ Maxxis are with a +- 5mm in outer diameter. So realistically, debris could remove paint from the knob shoulder area of the stay, and if a spoke breaks the tire could make contact. So, we do not officially recommend running 29+.

The other thing is that the static bb height goes up to around 335mm with big wheels, and its still about 324mm at 20% fork sag. Interestingly going to 27+ puts the bb around 300mm at sag, while still retaining a reasonable level of trail. It also leaves open the option of going to sturdier fork platforms._


----------



## beerfriday (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey All, 

Grabbed an end of season deal on a 2016 -10, mostly for next winter, but now getting the itch to ride it a bit on dirt over the summer. It has the 95mm stock rims, what tires are folks running in the summer? 

Planning on trying to get it going ghetto tubeless, so any feedback on this would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

That's great! I have to say this is the first year I have ever been disappointed to see the cold weather and snow disappear. I threw my Bulldozers back on and will just use them for some spring riding, but I've heard others say the Bulldozers are good dirt tires. What does the -10 come stock with?


----------



## beerfriday (Oct 9, 2014)

@JetBlack 

The -10 came with Juggernaut Sports in 4.8 

Motivated to go tubeless pretty quickly in the interest of weight and that 'tubeless feel' 

Seen good reviews of the Juggernaut Pro in 4.8 so was thinking of those for next winter... but short term my head was thinking a 4.0 would make more sense if i was buying a dirt specific (TL) tire for it... 

ALL this FB stuff is very new to me, so don't be afraid to say anything too rudimentary to me... -Ha


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

No, that all makes sense. I've only owned a fat bike for six months or so, which mean I'm also not an expert. 4 inch makes sense for summer for sure. I have a full suspension I'll ride when it dries out so don't want to shell out for another set of fat bike tires.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd just ride it until you get a solid feel for how the tires perform. You may really like the larger 4.8's. You may not. Ride them with tubes until you decide which way you want to go, and then do your swap and tubeless setup at the same time.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

beerfriday said:


> @JetBlack
> Seen good reviews of the Juggernaut Pro in 4.8 so was thinking of those for next winter... but short term my head was thinking a 4.0 would make more sense if i was buying a dirt specific (TL) tire for it...


I have the Juggernaut Pro in a 4.0. Some people say the rolling resistance of these tires is really bad but honestly I have not noticed that.

What I will say is though they are very light, they have very little tread. As a result I found them very sketchy in loose over hard conditions as they have no "bite". If you have similar conditions I would not recommend them.

I don't think I'll put them back on this year. If I were to try a summer tire it would probably be the 4.0 Minions.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

bentyyc said:


> They may be being conservative, but I Emailed Rocky Mountain and got a reply from their engineering team regarding this topic specifically for the '17 Blizzard -50 which has shorter chainstays than the '15 or '16 model year - in short, while 29+ technically fits, it's real tight, and they don't recommend it...
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Flipped my '17 Blizzard -50º to B+ for the summer. LOADS of clearance...

- Race Face Arc 45 rims
- DT Swiss 350 Big Ride hubs
- DT Swiss spokes (black)
- DT Swiss nipples (purple)
- Maxxis Chronicle EXO TR 27.5 x 3.0, setup tubeless


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow, that doesn't look half bad! Kept the same gearing ratio for plus-sized versus fat?


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

Jet Black said:


> Wow, that doesn't look half bad! Kept the same gearing ratio for plus-sized versus fat?


Yep, all the same for easy swaps. Could always up the front chainring in the summer if I wanted...


----------



## CFlanagan (Apr 13, 2015)

bentyyc said:


> Yep, all the same for easy swaps. Could always up the front chainring in the summer if I wanted...


Did you build up the wheelset yourself? Or is there somewhere that sells those "plus-fat" wheels.

I'm interested in doing the same thing with my 2017 -20.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

CFlanagan said:


> Did you build up the wheelset yourself? Or is there somewhere that sells those "plus-fat" wheels.
> 
> I'm interested in doing the same thing with my 2017 -20.


They're a custom set built by my LBS. I'm very happy with the spec.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Because of the almost 4.7/4.8 (depending on model/year) originals to the B+, what did you lose in BB height?


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

MoveMaine said:


> Because of the almost 4.7/4.8 (depending on model/year) originals to the B+, what did you lose in BB height?


BB height is about 1.5-2.0 cm lower than with the original wheelset (Mulefüt 80SL with 4.8" Minions).


----------



## MDCameron (May 26, 2016)

My Rocky Mountain Blizzard set up for summer. New Manitou Mastadon Pro extended to 140mm, Race Face Atlas handle bar and stem, Race Face Turbine dropper post and a Industry Nine Backcountry 450 wheelset with Schwable 3.0" Rocket Rons for rubber makes this bike a singletrack slaying machine!


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

Does this bike have a press fit or threaded bottom bracket? The RM site isn't clear. I ordered a 2017 that hasn't come in yet. I have a set of Turbine cranks I want to move over if possible and I need to put in a BB that can accept a 30mm spindle. I'd like to order the new BB before the bike arrives if possible.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

threaded


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

pelts79 said:


> threaded


Thanks!


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Anybody know if there are any changes to the frames on the 2018 Blizzards?


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

dubthang said:


> Anybody know if there are any changes to the frames on the 2018 Blizzards?


Frames are unchanged going into 2018. There will be no Blizzard 50 though


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

ignazjr said:


> Frames are unchanged going into 2018. There will be no Blizzard 50 though


Looks like the Suzi Q will be their high-end fat bike for the immediate future. Website doesn't show the specs on the Blizzard -30, but I assume Deore or SRAM NX? Still a great bike.


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

ignazjr said:


> Frames are unchanged going into 2018. There will be no Blizzard 50 though


How about a frame only?


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Jet Black said:


> Looks like the Suzi Q will be their high-end fat bike for the immediate future. Website doesn't show the specs on the Blizzard -30, but I assume Deore or SRAM NX? Still a great bike.


The website does have specs. It lists Deore.


----------



## Jet Black (Jul 11, 2016)

Must have missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

ignazjr said:


> Frames are unchanged going into 2018. There will be no Blizzard 50 though


So my 2017 -50 may be a collectors item?


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

bentyyc said:


> Flipped my '17 Blizzard -50º to B+ for the summer. LOADS of clearance...
> 
> - Race Face Arc 45 rims
> - DT Swiss 350 Big Ride hubs
> ...


I'd like to do this to my 2016 Blizzard-50. Looks great! 
The lower bottom bracket is a little bit of concern though.


----------



## Kirkerik (Apr 21, 2016)

The new geo seems intriguing for a 29+ (or b+) set up!

slack w pretty short c stays and a threaded BB too

67*HT and 440 CS

Looks like a nice trail bike!


----------



## HendryxMTB (Dec 1, 2017)

Any tall riders rocking the blizzard, the stack height looks appealing wih a moderate reach. I am looking for a ride with a fun geometry but won’t put too much stress on my wrists and low back. I’m 6’6 and mostly legs, and considering the ‘18 blizzard -30 for a 4 season everyday bike.


----------



## rueger007 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Tall Rider back at ya*



HendryxMTB said:


> Any tall riders rocking the blizzard, the stack height looks appealing wih a moderate reach. I am looking for a ride with a fun geometry but won't put too much stress on my wrists and low back. I'm 6'6 and mostly legs, and considering the '18 blizzard -30 for a 4 season everyday bike.


I ride the 2016 Blizzard 50 with 120mm Bluto, 2" rise Enve bar and a +15 rise 75mm stem. When your a circus freak like us (I have 37" inseam) you have to make a lot of adjustments to get the front end of the bike up enough. The '18 Blizzard would likely work for you with some tweaks but for a 4 season everyday bike I would have to have a 29+ wheel set for the dirt. I do not have a 29+ for Blizzard as I keep it for snow only. However I do have a 29+ for my Salsa Beargrease in the dirt and that's the ticket for us big boys.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone confirmed that the Mastodon EXT crown will clear the Blizzard? I've got a 2017 30 degree. I'm assuming it would but wanted to make sure as thats a wiiide fork.


----------



## kenwood72 (Sep 16, 2014)

anyone having issues with their cassette coming loose on their blizzard? I have a -50 and have never had this issue with any bike before but no matter what i do the cassette keeps comingloose after a while. very odd.


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

Which year? I had this problem with my 2016 -50. The cassette is 10 speed, but the freehub body on the sun ringle hub is 11 speed compatible. A spacer behind the cassette fixed it for me.


----------



## kenwood72 (Sep 16, 2014)

2017. That is probably what I need


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a -30 It has the same dt swiss rear hub as the -50. Mine has never came loose. Not sure what way yours is coming loose, from the hub body or just the whole cassette. Make sure your end cap is pushed all the way in. Not sure this will help, but here is a vid on the dt swiss rear hub maintenance


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

I would like to see how the Lou fits a -50 2016 Blizzard. 
They did not fit my large 2015. Had to do some hammer massage to the frame..
They now fit with less then 8 psi.

Anybody with a 2016 frame please post pics or your Lou in the back!

Also interested to see how they would fit a 2017 -30. Should be even better???










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

scoobydoo666 said:


> I would like to see how the Lou fits a -50 2016 Blizzard.
> They did not fit my large 2015. Had to do some hammer massage to the frame..
> They now fit with less then 8 psi.
> 
> ...


the Lou fits on my 2017 Blizzard -50 if that helps?
it's close to the chainstay but no rubbing at all..I have some rubber on my chainstays so it appears a bit closer than it actually is..


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

_rich_ said:


> the Lou fits on my 2017 Blizzard -50 if that helps?
> it's close to the chainstay but no rubbing at all..I have some rubber on my chainstays so it appears a bit closer than it actually is..


That really helps yes! So it fits well the 2017 -30 as well! What size is your frame?

Just need to see them on the white 2016!!!

Someone please!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

scoobydoo666 said:


> That really helps yes! So it fits well the 2017 -30 as well! What size is your frame?
> 
> Just need to see them on the white 2016!!!
> 
> ...


my frame is a medium


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

_rich_ said:


> my frame is a medium


Ah! It's been said that they fitted some 2015 medium frames. But not larges. Maybe there is a difference between the two.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

To add to this...the 2016 Blizzard 50 frame does accept a Minion FBR on a 100mm rim IF the rim is perfectly dished and IF the tire beads perfectly pop into place around the rim on both sides (so as to not be more to one side than the other). But the clearance is so tight between the inward part of the S-bend chainstays and the casing that if you're hefty enough to induce frame flex under climbing effort, you should expect to hear the buzz of casing rubber eating into your paint. You also have to run the thing as a 1x drivetrain if you run this tire/rim combination, and depending on your particular crank...whether its a dedicated 1x crank or a double-triple just using 1 ring, you might still be making contact between chain and tire knobs in the granny cog.


----------



## rueger007 (Nov 2, 2007)

scoobydoo666 said:


> That really helps yes! So it fits well the 2017 -30 as well! What size is your frame?
> 
> Just need to see them on the white 2016!!!
> 
> ...


I rode a Lou on my white 2016 Blizzard XL all last winter tubeless on the 80 mm mulefut rim. Clearance was fine and worked like a champ.


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

*Lou fits a 2016*

Yes, this works! I'm running a Lou on my 2016 Blizzard, size large, w/ the stock Mulefut rims



scoobydoo666 said:


> That really helps yes! So it fits well the 2017 -30 as well! What size is your frame?
> 
> Just need to see them on the white 2016!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

fccomtb said:


> Yes, this works! I'm running a Lou on my 2016 Blizzard, size large, w/ the stock Mulefut rims


Oh Wow!!! I like those pictures!!! Thanks a lot. Really looking for a 2016 or 2017 frame now then.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone here got a Bluto on his greenish 2017 frame??


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya, I do on my 2017 -30 Blizzard small


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

pelts79 said:


> Ya, I do on my 2017 -30 Blizzard small


I would like to see pics please!!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Pics!!!! 2017 -30 with bluto please!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Anyways, few more pics of my 2015.










The last 2 are not mines.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Post your blizzards!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

New Blizzard!!
Love the bike so far!









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scoobydoo666 (May 10, 2017)

Does anybody knows if 29+ wheels fits on the 2017 Blizzard?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rockyfat2019 (Aug 4, 2019)

I would also like to know if I can fit 29ers on my 2019 Blizzard 20, recently upgraded to the eagle 12 speed drivetrain and a Manitou Mastodon front shock. Re for some taller wheels for the summer. 29s is the cheaper option oddly enough.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyfat2019 (Aug 4, 2019)

Some pics









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

